# Pellet House pellet search and review "Ultimate Pellet search"



## jtakeman

Thank you Brian and Debi at BT Enterprises for the free samples. Much Appreciated!

Testing is complete! See you next season.



> Disclaimer: All stoves are different and your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors involved. Time is also a restraint. I have a real job and real life issues. This will be as time allows an I don't want to rush anything.I am not a pellet Salesman,Dealer or am I connected in anyway shape or form. Just a addicted pellet burner looking for deals like everyone else!  And I got addicted to this testing stuff!:



Please don't use this for my results. *Use it as a test reference for your own testing at best*. I have a multifuel stove and can burn almost anything. I am not bothered by clinkers, Chute backups or burnpot clogging. I may actually be the wrong person doing these test's because of this. Please always try before you buy! 


I am trying something a little different this time. Try to keep all the results on the 1st page of the test. I hope it works. I have 2 reserved at the end for future's if I find any. I want to try Dragon Mountain's, and Lignetic Green Label hardwood only. I do have M&M and Quality One purchased if I can't find any of the others. I may also get some Uncle Jeds if things work out. Again time is tight and I have limited cash. I will get to them sooner or later. 

I got most of these pellets pretty close to home. Tried to stay as local as possible. *Most came from Burn Time Enterprises in bristol.* The Turman and the Kentucky Kernel cam from CT Pellet. I couldn't make it to CJs in Enfield. I don't know if they sell by the bag anyway. I wish I could have hit more places! Burn Time Enterprises seems to have the best deal's lately. CT Pellet is still to rich for my blood! If I buy Turman this year, It will be from CJ's. The Barefoots and Okanagan's were donated by friends. Some other brands were also donated by BT Enterprises. I like DONATIONS!

This test is aimed at finding the *Ultra hot pellets *at an affordable price. Comparing this test with the other test that had a dozen or so candidates for the cold season pellets. Shoulder are easy for me to find. Just about anything is acceptable for my stove. Last year for the cold season it was Turman at $265/ton(I bought a ton and split a ton with a friend) for the cold and O Malleys at $240 for the rest of the season. I also scored(40 bags at $4.00/bag) some Premiers hardwoods(made by energex) at TSC for the shoulder season. My budget is similar this year so the price ranges are close. Probably looking at a 2 ton total purchase.

Link to the other "BIGBOX" test:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/ 

During a recent cold snap. I was burning the O Malley. Temps were very close to zero. And my stove was not raising the house temps at medium heat setting(3). Looks like my winter pellets heat has to be above the O Malley average temps. I was able to raise my stove setting to medium high(4) and the stove was raising the temps. I prefer to run my stove on medium heat setting(3) and basically reduce the wear and tear on the stoves vitals. So I need to get my winter pellets at or above the 245ºF heat average to be sure I can get good heat in the very cold -20ºF extreme weather.

Hardwoods
Barefoots* √
Corinth √
Cubex √
Dry Creek √
Hamer √ 
Juniata √
Kentucky Kernel √
Nature's Own √ 
O Malley √
Ozark √
PA pellet √ 
Propellet Burning
Turman √
Wood Pellet Co. √ 

Softwoods
Dragon Mountains
Lake Region √
Okanagans* √
Pure Fire Next
Rocky Mnt* √
Spruce Pts √

Blend
ACP √
Energex Canadian √  
Lignetics* √
NEWP S1 √
NEWP J1 √
NEWP S2 √

* note these results
will be taken from
the other test

√ =Complete


Check the chart attached here!(here he goes with them charts again!) :lol: 

 Some other pellet info for you(Just FYI).

Michigans are the same as North Country
Cubex are the same as Northern and Comfort
Quality One is the same as M&M
Uncle Jeds fir are the same as Bear Mountain
Dragon Mountain are made by Pinnicle Pellet(also made NEWP's Greene supreme)
Hamer also makes Winter Warm and Hardwood Heat pellets
Energex makes the Premier pellet both hard(Appalachian) and softwood. Natures Own 
NEWP makes CleanFires for woodpellets.com

Hope you guys and gals enjoy.
jay


----------



## jtakeman

HARDWOODS

Barefoot results

Temp average 265ºF

Ash volume was at the 15 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 6.08 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.48%

Fines were at 1/8 cup both bags

These pellet’s were donated by a very good friend. Thanks Chris!

Notes: From bigbox testing.


----------



## jtakeman

Corinth results 

Temp average 218ºF

Ash volume is above the 32 ounce mark.

Ash weight 8.64 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.675%

Fines were low at 3/4 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

Cubex results

Temp average 269ºF

Ash volume was about the 10 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 3.6 ounces

Ash Percentage .281%

Fines were about 1/8 cup for both bags

Notes: A good clean and hot pellet.

Note to benski,
I tried these on heat setting 4 and I shot the heat exchanger with my IR gun in the same manor as you did in your testing. I got an average of 494ºF. So our results seem similar!


----------



## jtakeman

Dry Creek results

Temp average 245ºF

Ash volume was above the 12 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 4.8 ounces

Ash Percentage .375%

Fines were at  1/4 cup both bags

Notes: No issue's noticed


----------



## jtakeman

Hamer Hot Ones results

Temp average 266ºF

Ash volume was below the 12 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 5.35 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.42%

Fines were at 3/8 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

Juniata results

Temp average 242ºF

Ash volume was just above the 16 ounce mark 

Ash weight 6.40 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.50%

Fines were at 2/3 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

Kentucky Kernel results.

Temp average 243ºF

Ash volume was about the 13 ounce mark.

Ash weight 6.592 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.515%

Fines were very low at less than 1/8 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

O Malley resulis

Temp average 227ºF

Ash volume was above the 20 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 9.6 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.75%

Fines were slightly less than 1/4 cup both bags

Notes: Quite a few pellets over 1 1/2" long Some were 2" overall.


----------



## jtakeman

Turman results

Temp average 256ºF

Ash volume was just above the 8 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 4.48 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.35%

Fines were less than 1/4 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

Wood Pellet Co. Results

Temp average 234ºF

Ash volume was at the 16 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 8.00 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.625%

Fines were at  1 1/4 cup for both bags.(5/8 cup each bag) medium.

Notes: Very Dusty. Found several pellets longer than 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## jtakeman

SOFTWOODS

Lake Region results

Temp average 230ºF

Ash volume was at the 18 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 12.8 ounces

Ash Percentage 1.00%

Fines were at 1/2 cup both bags(1/4 cup average)

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge

Notes: Proceed with caution!
Found silica like peebles in the burnpot during clean up. Pictured with the peebles I got from the 
Energex Switchgrass pellets I burned last year. Lake Region peebles are on the left. About the size of raisin's.


----------



## jtakeman

Okanagan

Temp average 262ºF

Ash volume was at the 10 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 3.52 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.275 %

Fines were less than 1/8 cup both bags

These pellet’s were donated by a good friend. Thanks bud!

Notes: From bigbox testing.


----------



## jtakeman

Pure Fire results.

Temp average 241ºF

Ash volume was at the 12 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 4.184 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.3269%

Fines Just about 1/4 cup for both bags.

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

Rocky Mountain

Temp average 235ºF

Ash volume was above the 15 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 5.76 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.45%

Fines were at 1 cup both bags

Notes: From bigbox testing.


----------



## jtakeman

Spruce Pointes results Burning

Temp average 259ºF

Ash volume was above the 12 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 3.36 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.263%

Fines were at 1/2 cup both bags

Notes: A good clean and hot pellet.


----------



## jtakeman

BLEND

ACP results

Temp average 225ºF

Ash volume was at the 24 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 11.52 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.90%

Fines were at 1 cup both bags(1/2 cup each bag average)

Notes: Better but still need some work!


----------



## jtakeman

Energex Canadian results

Temp average 245ºF

Ash volume was at the 14 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 7.36 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.575%

Fines were at 3/4 cup both bags

Notes: No issue’s noticed


----------



## jtakeman

Lignetics

Temp average 250ºF

Ash volume was at the 16 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 7.52 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.59%

Fines were at 1/2 cup both bags(1/4 cup average per bag)

Notes: From bigbox testing. This is the Green Label Hardwood Conifer Blend. 

If I get a chance and find the Green Label Hardwood only. I will post results in this test.


----------



## jtakeman

NEWP results.

Temp average 206ºF

Ash volume Was at the 20 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 9.18 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.72%

Fines about a 1/4 cup for both bags

Notes: These are from the Schuyler plant. There are several long pellets in the mix about 1 3/4 inches long. Code on bag was 9221.

Due to some issue's, I will retest these pellets. There will be 3 burns total.

1.) NEWP-S1 =For Schuyler plant burn #1(this burn) results

2.) NEWP-J1 =For Jaffery plant burn #1 results see post #59

3.) NEWP-S2 =For Schuyler plant burn #2 results see post #60


----------



## jtakeman

HARDWOOD

Natures Own results. 

Temp average 240ºF

Ash volume Was at about the 18 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 7.016 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.548%

Fines were at 1/4 cup both bags

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge

Notes:


----------



## ChandlerR

Bump!

Chan


----------



## wjmvas

Thanks for all you work on this subject.


----------



## tinkabranc

keep up the good work


----------



## jtakeman

Hey Gang

I just got some good news. I will be meeting with Brian from BT Enterprises this Saturday. He has offered to give us more free samples to test in the thread/forum. I will be picking up Nature's Own and PA pellets. This is very cool in my book. I have to give them a big THANK YOU. This is much appreciated by me and should give us some more pellet insite!

http://www.btpellet.com/

I also have to THANK Debi for dealing with me and all my questions over the last few years. She has been great and always willing to help! Debi is the best!

Just some FYI.


----------



## ChandlerR

Jay, this is exactly what a smart business should be doing. It's very cheap advertising. This small act of kindness will go far!  Kudo's to BT. They are a class company!

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, this is exactly what a smart business should be doing. It's very cheap advertising. This small act of kindness will go far!  Kudo's to BT. They are a class company!
> 
> Chan



Chan,

I am really glad they offered this for us to enjoy. Even if it is just for a few brands it is helping on a greater scale. I agree a class act! 

I just put the Hamers in the hoper this morning. I didn't have time to do a temp check. I will get that as soon as I get home this evening. I will go right to the Turmans after the Hamers. I am dieing to see how the match up to the Cubex and others.

I was pretty impressed with the Energex Canadian green bags. Very good heat and low ash percentage. A friend at work has been burning them for a long time and swears by them. I like them too!

I am still haveing fun and learning new stuff. Gotta find more to test! ProPellets are next on the find locally list. We'll see. maybe Dragons too.
jay


----------



## ChandlerR

Jay, I was thinking...This will also work both ways.  When you're done, BT can take your spreadsheet and blow it up and hang it in the office. (Or post it on line) He can tell people that the information was done by an independant tester. He can show them in black and white, what pellets are better and why.   A win-win, all around!

Chan


----------



## rschuerholz

This is an excellent test for pellets, Thanks!. I've been waiting to see your tests on the Turmans glad to see they are upcoming in your review, i want to compare them to barefoots. Again thanks!!


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, I was thinking...This will also work both ways.  When you're done, BT can take your spreadsheet and blow it up and hang it in the office. (Or post it on line) He can tell people that the information was done by an independant tester. He can show them in black and white, what pellets are better and why.   A win-win, all around!
> 
> Chan



With this being an open forum. Anyone can do this! All info is easily copied and pasted into any thing! All for free to.

I will have to add *"will work for pellets"* in my sig or something! 

By the way I did contact woodpellet.com. I did not get anywhere with them. Would have liked to get LG's on the long list.

Anyone else want to donate some pellets? I could use the free heat(the plus for me)!

jay


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> CWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, I was thinking...This will also work both ways.  When you're done, BT can take your spreadsheet and *blow it up and hang it in the office. *(Or post it on line) He can tell people that the information was done by an independant tester. *He can show them in black and white, what pellets are better and why. *  A win-win, all around!
> 
> Chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH.....!............
Click to expand...


Looks like BTU is liking this very much! He also has offered free test samples(thanks by the way), I just can't make the trip to get them. I wish I could get some free time to take the trip. Maybe this spring?


----------



## HEMI

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Hey Gang
> 
> I just got some good news. I will be meeting with Brain from BT Enterprises this Saturday. He has offered to give us more free samples to test in the thread/forum. I will be picking up Nature's Own and PA pellets. This is very cool in my book. I have to give them a big THANK YOU. This is much appreciated by me and should give us some more pellet insite!
> 
> http://www.btpellet.com/
> 
> I also have to THANK Debi for dealing with me and all my questions over the last few years. She has been great and always willing to help! Debi is the best!
> 
> Just some FYI.


hey Jay i'll see ya there, picking up a ton this saturday.


----------



## jtakeman

HEMI said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gang
> 
> I just got some good news. I will be meeting with Brain from BT Enterprises this Saturday. He has offered to give us more free samples to test in the thread/forum. I will be picking up Nature's Own and PA pellets. This is very cool in my book. I have to give them a big THANK YOU. This is much appreciated by me and should give us some more pellet insite!
> 
> http://www.btpellet.com/
> 
> I also have to THANK Debi for dealing with me and all my questions over the last few years. She has been great and always willing to help! Debi is the best!
> 
> Just some FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> hey Jay i'll see ya there, picking up a ton this saturday.
Click to expand...


Hemi, I look forward to it, I can't get there until noon-ish. I have to do my day job first. What did you decide to get?

Hey gang.

We got some more brands to sample. A co-worker lives close to Middletown and stopped at Blakeslee pellets for me. He picked me up 2 bags of Propellet and 2 bags of Ozark Hardwood Pellets. I will have to do what I didn’t want to do and Have these scattered about the thread. Would have been nice to keep them on the first 2 pages or so. 

I will add these to the list. Along with the PA’s and Nature’s own I am picking up Saturday afternoon. Now if I could only get them Dragon Mountains. The list continues!

Update: Hamers are about finished. I will be cleaning the stove tonight and tossing in the Turmans! I haven’t decided what’s after the Turman’s yet. Maybe the Juniata’s?

Stay warm
jay


----------



## HEMI

jtakeman said:
			
		

> HEMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gang
> 
> I just got some good news. I will be meeting with Brain from BT Enterprises this Saturday. He has offered to give us more free samples to test in the thread/forum. I will be picking up Nature's Own and PA pellets. This is very cool in my book. I have to give them a big THANK YOU. This is much appreciated by me and should give us some more pellet insite!
> 
> http://www.btpellet.com/
> 
> I also have to THANK Debi for dealing with me and all my questions over the last few years. She has been great and always willing to help! Debi is the best!
> 
> Just some FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> hey Jay i'll see ya there, picking up a ton this saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hemi, I look forward to it, I can't get there until noon-ish. I have to do my day job first. What did you decide to get?
Click to expand...

leaning towards the spruce pointes.....want a high heat softwood and these worked well when i tested a few bags


----------



## jtakeman

HARDWOOD

Ozark Hardwood pellets results.

Temp average 247ºF

Ash volume Was about the 19 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 9.952 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.778%

Fines Under a 1/4 cup for both bags.

Notes: Found some long pellets in the bags. About 1 3/4 inches long.


----------



## jtakeman

HARDWOOD

PA pellets results.

Temp average 235ºF

Ash volume Aprox at the 14 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 8.656 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.676%

Fines A little more than 1/4 cup both bags

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge

Notes:


----------



## jtakeman

HARDWOOD

ProPellet results.

Temp average 245ºF

Ash volume was just under the 16 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 5.90 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.46%

Fines Less than 1/4 cup both bags

Notes:


----------



## pelletdude

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Thank you Brian and Debi at BT Enterprises for the free samples. Much Appreciated!
> 
> Here we go again, Still only going to burn on weekends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: All stoves are different and your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors involved. Time is also a restraint. I have a real job and real life issues. This will be as time allows an I don't want to rush anything.I am not a pellet Salesman,Dealer or am I connected in anyway shape or form. Just a addicted pellet burner looking for deals like everyone else!  And I got addicted to this testing stuff!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't use this for my results. *Use it as a test reference for your own testing at best*. I have a multifuel stove and can burn almost anything. I am not bothered by clinkers, Chute backups or burnpot clogging. I may actually be the wrong person doing these test's because of this. Please always try before you buy!
> 
> 
> I am trying something a little different this time. Try to keep all the results on the 1st page of the test. I hope it works. I have 2 reserved at the end for future's if I find any. I want to try Dragon Mountain's, ProPellet, PA pellets, Northern and Lignetic Green Label hardwood only. I do have M&M and Quality One purchased if I can't find any of the others. I may also get some Tree Cycle and Uncle Jeds if things work out. Again time is tight and I have limited cash. I will get to them sooner or later.
> 
> I got most of these pellets pretty close to home. Tried to stay as local as possible. *Most came from Burn Time Enterprises in bristol.* The Turman and the Kentucky Kernel cam from CT Pellet. I couldn't make it to CJs in Enfield. I don't know if they sell by the bag anyway. I wish I could have hit more places! Burn Time Enterprises seems to have the best deal's lately. CT Pellet is still to rich for my blood! If I buy Turman this year, It will be from CJ's. The Barefoots and Okanagan's were donated by friends. I like DONATIONS!
> 
> This test is aimed at finding the *Ultra hot pellets *at an affordable price. Comparing this test with the other test that had a dozen or so candidates for the cold season pellets. Shoulder are easy for me to find. Just about anything is acceptable for my stove. Last year it was Turman at $265/ton(I bought a ton and split a ton with a friend) for the cold and O malleys at $240 for the rest of the season. I also scored(40 bags at $4.00/bag) some Premiers hardwoods(made by energex) at TSC for the shoulder season. My budget is similar this year so the price ranges are close. Probably looking at a 3 ton total purchase.
> 
> Link to the other "BIGBOX" test:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/
> 
> During a recent cold snap. I was burning the O Malley. Temps were very close to zero. And my stove was not raising the house temps at medium heat setting(3). Looks like my winter pellets heat has to be above the O Malley average temps. I was able to raise my stove setting to medium high and the stove was raising the temps. I prefer to run my stove on medium heat setting(3) and basically reduce the wear and tear on the stoves vitals. So I need to get my winter pellets at or above the 245ºF heat average to be sure I can get good heat in the very cold -20ºF extreme weather.
> 
> Hardwoods
> Barefoots*
> Corinth√
> Cubex√
> Dry Creek√
> Hamer√
> Juniata Next
> Kentucky Kernel
> Nat Own
> O Malley√
> Ozark
> Propellet
> PA pellet
> Turman Burning
> Wood Pellet Co.√
> 
> Softwoods
> Lake Region√
> Okanagans*
> Pure Fire
> Rocky Mnt*
> Spruce Pts√
> 
> Blend
> ACP√
> Energex Canadian√
> Lignetics*
> NEWP
> 
> * note these results
> will be taken from
> the other test
> 
> √ =Complete
> 
> 
> Check the chart attached here!(here he goes with them charts again!) :lol:
> 
> Hope you guys and gals enjoy.
> jay
Click to expand...


If you came to visit me I would give you samples of Dragon Mountain and Acai Berry Pits. How did the grass burn? Whats the ash levvel?

Steve  - Long Pond


----------



## jtakeman

pelletdude said:
			
		

> If you came to visit me I would give you samples of Dragon Mountain and Acai Berry Pits. How did the grass burn? Whats the ash levvel?
> 
> Steve  - Long Pond



Hi steve,

Thats very nice of you. But I can't get the time to take the travel to you for a bit anyway. I been working weekends lately. But the next available Saturday I might take the trip to see you and the M55.

I burned the switchgrass pellets last year but didn't measure the ash level. I hope to get some grass pellet soon. But I won't burn them until I finish this test.  

Thanks again for the offer. Much appreciated.
jay


----------



## jtakeman

rob0075 said:
			
		

> This is an excellent test for pellets, Thanks!. I've been waiting to see your tests on the Turmans glad to see they are upcoming in your review, i want to compare them to barefoots. Again thanks!!



There in the hopper and burning. I got 256ºF for the heat. It may be a bit to see the ash level. We are getting a warm spell for a few days. I don't know when They will finish.

I will post the ash from the Hamers tomorrow.
jay


----------



## Jan99

Jay, thankyou so much for running these experiments.  As someone new to pellet burning your comparison has given us a great jumping off point and helped us narrow down the right mix of quality vs cost pellets to try in our stove.

And..it's fascinating stuff too.  I look forward to checking out new results. Great job.

Tx, 
Janice


----------



## jtakeman

Went to BT Ent. today. I got there just before noon. Picked up the 2 brands that Brian and Debi set aside for this test. I have to say there very nice and I sure look forward to dealing with them in the future. There both pellet heads just like us here. By the way Brian *your 2 stoves and 4 tons a year makes you one of use pellet pigs gold star member even*. They are both very pellet knowledgeable And Treat there customers very well. 

Hemi, I just missed you. And I want to say hi to all the members I got a chance to meet there. 

I added the 2 brands to the list. I also finished the Turmans this morning and I put the Juniata's in the hopper. Too warm to get a temp check though maybe later this evening. I will probably just go in alphabet order from now on. Unless there is another brand you want me to do 1st.
jay

Edit : I have one vote for the newps being next. anyone else?


----------



## newf lover

I'd love to see the NEWPs next. Very curious as to what your results will be...Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jtakeman

NEWP's it is! Then back to alphabet order. I am curious on the Kentucky Kernel, The reviews have been mixed. But there an Oak pellet and Oak usually burnes pretty hot.

Still on a quest to find Blazers or Armstrong Douglas Fir pellets. Anybody?

macman has scored Allegeny and Warm front pellets in NY. I need to meet him and do a trade. He also has some Lignetic's all hardwood, Premier softwoods from TSC, and the Woodpellets.com(pelletsales) Cleanfires. So you may see some additions to the burn list soon. macman will be getting Cubex, Okies, Spruce Pointes, ProPellet, and Turmans. So we should see some reviews from him on those brands(no pressure macman! but I would like to hear your comments about them).

Just keeping you up to date on things. 
jay


----------



## ke5hde

Jay
What plant are the NEWP's from.
Curious to see if the Jaffrey plant burns different from the Schuyler plant.

Chris


----------



## jtakeman

The bags I have are from the Schuyler plant. 

So We will see. I here the Jaffery plant has a better product.


----------



## jtakeman

The NEWP's are burning, But I am glad its a warm day. Temp average is very low compared to the other big names I have tried. 206ºF is one of the lowest I sampled this year. I don't mean to knock the NEWP guys but these would end up very low on my favorites list. Flame was very inconsistent. I had to jack up the feed trim to get them to burn steady. I honestly thought the stove was on low when I check them this morning. There were several brands that burn almost as hot on low as the NEWP's did on medium 3-setting. Rather disappointed because of the rep they have had over the years.

Granted these are from the Schuyler, NY. plant. I have heard the Jaffery, NH. plant has a better product. I guess I need to find 2 bags of the Jeffery NEWP's and compare them. I will see if BT Ent also has some of the Jaffery's in stock. Anyone know who may have some Jaffery's available?

I maybe taking a few days break and burning some grass pellets(I really need to go play for a bit). See link.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50637/

Then it's probably time for another full cleaning and I will get back to finish these off. That will also give me some time to track down some Jaffery NEWP's to review.

jay


----------



## Meneillys

What is the date code on the NEWP bags you are burning? It is located on the back of the bag in the upper left hand corner near the corner of the red line box. Should be a 4 digit number ex 9269. It looks like pin holes in the bag they don't use ink.


----------



## jtakeman

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> What is the date code on the NEWP bags you are burning? It is located on the back of the bag in the upper left hand corner near the corner of the red line box. Should be a 4 digit number ex 9269. It looks like pin holes in the bag they don't use ink.



The date code is 9221. I never notice that before. really hard to see it. I take the date code as being Jan, 22 2009.

I wounder if other mills do similar coding?


----------



## LI-Mini-Owner

Thanks for posting about the code number, I would never have found it.  The code number on mine is 9187.   That would make it July 18th 2009.   I pretty sure I got mine delivered on July 12th, so the code may just be a "lot" number. 

I'm not happy with NEWP Schuyler, NY pellets.   I'm noticing the lowest heat and largest amount of ash of any pellet that I've tried.  Too bad I've got a ton left.

Carl


----------



## jtakeman

LI-Mini-Owner said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting about the code number, I would never have found it.  The code number on mine is 9187.   That would make it July 18th 2009.   I pretty sure I got mine delivered on July 12th, so the code may just be a "lot" number.
> 
> I too consider myself a victim of the NEWP Schuyler, NY pellets.   I'm noticing the lowest heat and largest amount of ash of any pellet that I've tried.  Too bad I've got a ton left.
> 
> Carl



I can't say anything about the overall ash just yet. I have only burned about 1/2 a bag. I will probably finish them Wednsday morning or so. I will hold my coment on the ash until them. But I am not pleased at all with the heat numbers. I have to bit my tongue now! Don't need to make any waves. There are several long pellets in the bags. About 1 3/4 inches long. Just FYI!


----------



## Meneillys

Actually it breaks down like this. EX 9001 the 9 is the year so 2009 and 001 is the day so it would be 1/1/09. So first number is the year and the last three is the day of the year it was made. 9269 out of the ny plant has long pellets 9066 has lots of shorts and saw dust.


----------



## ke5hde

Jay
Looks like you have the same results I have had with them.
Lots of long ones. Low heat.
Have to run my stove on 4 just to get the same heat I get on 2 with the Greene Teams, Marth and now the Ligs.
My ton is gone and I won't make that mistake again.

Chris


----------



## jtakeman

Fellow members,

It seems NEWP Schuyler plant has some new equipment installed. Similar to a brand new mill start-up. They have had some growing pains because of this. NEWP's reputation speaks for itself and there issues have been resolved with the latest batch of product. The least I can do is give them another go at it. 

Jack at Meneilly’s Woodland Products has offered to send 2 fresh bags for a retest.

BT Ent. in bristol, CT. has donated 2 bags of the Jaffery, NH plant. I will stop and pick those up tonight.

Thank you Meneilly’s Woodland Products and BT Ent. for the donations. Much appreciated.

Take care.
jay


----------



## Dougsey

Isn't a longer pellet going to feed slower and appear to produce less heat?


----------



## jtakeman

Dougsey said:
			
		

> Isn't a longer pellet going to feed slower and appear to produce less heat?



I think so, You don't get the same volume of pellets feed into the burnpot as the shorter pellets.


UPDATE: Taking a little break for a bit(Burning some grass pellets). But I will be back to this by sometime next week. I just had to see how the grass pellets burned from macman's grass thread.


----------



## mc2055

jtakeman said:
			
		

> The NEWP's are burning, But I am glad its a warm day. Temp average is very low compared to the other big names I have tried. 206ºF is one of the lowest I sampled this year. I don't mean to knock the NEWP guys but these would end up very low on my favorites list. Flame was very inconsistent. I had to jack up the feed trim to get them to burn steady. I honestly thought the stove was on low when I check them this morning. There were several brands that burn almost as hot on low as the NEWP's did on medium 3-setting. Rather disappointed because of the rep they have had over the years.
> 
> Granted these are from the Schuyler, NY. plant. I have heard the Jaffery, NH. plant has a better product. I guess I need to find 2 bags of the Jeffery NEWP's and compare them. I will see if BT Ent also has some of the Jaffery's in stock. Anyone know who may have some Jaffery's available?
> 
> I maybe taking a few days break and burning some grass pellets(I really need to go play for a bit). See link.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50637/
> 
> Then it's probably time for another full cleaning and I will get back to finish these off. That will also give me some time to track down some Jaffery NEWP's to review.
> 
> jay




I have the same results with low heat & lots of ash.  Been blowing through this ton as well.  I am glad actually, thought it was just me. Thanks for your help


----------



## jtakeman

NEWP Jaffery, NH. results

Temp average 243ºF

Ash volume was right at the 16 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 6.336 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.495%

Fines Very low Less than 1/8 cup both bags.

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge

Notes: Code on bag was 2047


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for NEWP Schuyler, NY. Burn 2 results

Temp average Batch 1020= 225ºF and Batch 1001= 230ºF

Ash volume was at about the 18 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 6.904 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.539%

Fines N/A

These pellet's were donated by Meneilly’s Woodland Products. Thank you very much for the help in my testing challenge

Notes:


----------



## Meneillys

According to UPS tracking the 2 bags I sent you will be there tomorrow! Im not sure what condition the boxs will be in, the guy didn't seem to like the fact that I work for T.S.A. at the air port. He probably had a bad experience flying. I have been trying them in my stove with a 15 degree increase from the older stuff and less ash. I was told that the NY plant is scraping the old stuff and reworking it into new pellets so the bad stuff should no longer be able to make it out to consumers. I sent two bags one date code 1001 from Jan 1st and a bag marked 1020 Jan 20th.


----------



## LI-Mini-Owner

Looking forward to the test results... I'm headed to my dealer this weekend to pick up a couple of fresh bags of NEWP from the NY plant to compare with the ones I have that were from July 09.   The dealer said he'd have no problem swapping my July ton with new ones.


----------



## geek

jay, as always, thanks for the time, effort and dedication to share testing results, helps all of us in this community of pellet hunting.

GREAT JOB..

..


----------



## Oilhater

Any chance of testing some LG's?


----------



## jtakeman

oilhater said:
			
		

> Any chance of testing some LG's?



I would if there was a local dealer selling them. Only place I can get them from is woodpellets.com and they don't sell by the bag. I asked for a sample so I could review them. *They were not willing to provide them.* So it probably will not happen this go round!


----------



## MarkR

Dear Jay,

I appreciate the work you have put into this activity to provide pellet stove users with information regarding ash, fines, pellet size, and heat content.  Wood pellet fuel to date is not regulated with respect to product quality standards.  The Pellet Fuels Institute (“PFI”) has created a set of standards but it is self regulating and self policing by the individual manufacturers.  PFI has initiated a standards compliance program but it has yet to be implemented.

In regards to your heat content reporting, I offer up two comments.  My first comment addresses the “Claimed BTU” by the individual manufacturers on your Comparison Chart.  This is Heat Value in BTU per pound that the manufacturer claims.  This can be a very misleading characteristic as there are two ways to report this value, and many manufacturers are confused about which method to use.  The PFI Standard specifies an “As Received” value versus a “Moisture Free” value.  Pellets with 5% moisture that have an “As Received” value of 8,000 BTU per pound will have a “Moisture Free” value of 8,400 BTU per pound.  Many (most?) manufacturers report the “Moisture Free” value.  We, at New England Wood Pellet, report the “As Received” value to be compliant with the PFI standards, and to more honestly reflect what the consumer experiences.

The second comment addresses your test procedure for determining the Heat Average on your Comparison Chart.  As Dougsey points out in Post #56 of this thread, longer pellets feed slower by weight into the burn pot when the auger speed is fixed such as at a fixed setting of “3” as your process is set up.  Pellets with a size ranging from ¾” to 1” in length have a smaller weight in one rotation of the auger than pellets with a size ranging from ¼” to ½ “.  Hence keeping your auger speed setting at “3” results in less pellets by weight for longer pellets than for smaller sized pellets.  The less the weight the less available heat energy available, resulting in lower temperatures at the heat exchanger.  Given the test setup, one cannot determine whether the temperature at the heat exchanger is due to the heat content of the pellet or the amount of wood delivered to the burn pot.

Theoretically if two bags of pellets had the same heat value per pound, Bag A had longer pellets than Bag B, and the auger speed was fixed; Bag A would not burn as hot but would last longer as fewer pellets by weight were delivered to the burn pot.  However, if the auger speed was adjustable to deliver the same amount of pellets by weight to the burn pot, the temperature at the burn pot would be the same for both bags and both bags would last the same amount of time.

Case in point is our pellets from our two different plants.  Based on extensive independent laboratory testing, the difference in heat value between the two plants is only about 150 BTU per pound on average: no where enough to account for the difference in heat (temperature at the heat exchanger) you measured between pellets from both our plants, 206 degrees versus 245 degrees.  What I believe accounts for this difference in temperature is the average size difference of pellets between the two plants.  We had been producing longer pellets at our Schuyler plant due to new and different pellet mill equipment we purchased for this new plant.  We have recently made modifications to reduce our pellet size at Schuyler and believe the size issue is fully corrected.

Again, we appreciate your efforts in supplying the consumers with pellet user information.  I just wanted to point out that perhaps a better method could be employed to determine the real heat output of a 40 pound bag of pellets.  Your method of a fixed auger speed should include how long a bag of pellets lasts for a given heat exchanger temperature.  Alternatively adjust the auger speed to maintain a fixed temperature of say 250 degrees and measure how long a bag will last to maintain that temperature.

Regards,
Mark Wilson
COO, New England Wood Pellet


----------



## jtakeman

Mr Wilson,

Thank you for your comments. But this is more of what an average user would use to evaluate there fuel supply. Doing the testing you suggest would take away to much time from our busy life style. I personally can't sit by my stove to see how long a bag or two would last.

The self policing PFI policy has not been in the consumers favor over the years. Finding 1 3/4 inch long pellets wasn't an issue for my stove. But I wonder how many people dealt with auger jams because of the excessive length issue you had. Along with other issues I have seen from other different brands with long length and excessive ash content! This is why I police my own purchase's due to some brands just dumping what ever they feel like on the market.

I like my real world test and I hope many others do as well. Disregard my heat value if need be. But the other testing is right in the ball park. My ash reports would be on the light side if anything. 

Just trying to due my best.
jay


----------



## Meneillys

I am hoping to use the results from the testing as a sales pitch for the Central New York area. We are getting a good responses from the new pellets but I all ready have customers that don't want the NEWP brand because of the issues they had this year. I am hoping to rebuild customer confidence with the results from the two bags shipped to jay and with the multi brand skid.


----------



## ChandlerR

Mark, I think what Jay is saying is that his results are what a consumer would see in real world applications. I understand what you are saying as far as the heat output per pound of the fuels but....in a typical household, the people do not weigh the pellets, they put them in the hopper and burn them. If the heat is low, they ramp up the feed rate. If it's too high, they turn the rate down.   So, in a nutshell, Jay's testing reflects actual use.  It is used as a benchmark, not scientific fact.  I appreciate your comments and the fact that you watch these forums. It can only help your company in the long run.  The fact that you've adjusted your production machinery to improve the product is a testement to the commitment of your company to customer satisfaction.
Keep up the good work and you will be rewarded in loyal customers.  

Chan


----------



## newf lover

My guess is that the vast majority of us enjoy Jay posting these results, and use them to either validate our own experience with the pellets we're using, or help us decide what ones we may want to try. We know that what may burn well in Jay's stove may not burn well in ours, or we may have a good experience with a brand that did not get good results according to the test. Since I'm not the one continually burning pellets and cleaning my stove, this is fun! I do not measure the heat output of my stove, and honestly haven't noticed a great deal of difference in the brands I've burned. I do pay attention to the ash and Jay is right on with his results as far as how much ash the different brands produce. It is good to see producers taking a look on this forum. You can see how a good reputation and product can spread throughout a forum and help sales, as well as problems a producer may have that they choose to ignore will hurt them.


----------



## MarkR

Jay,

As I mentioned in my first posting that we appreciate your time and effort in providing this service to pellet stove users as I am sure you have other things to do everyday both personally and vocationally.  And I agree that the other testing is right in the ballpark with regard to ash, fines, and pellet length.  I just wanted to point out to the audience that when comparing heat value of different brands of pellets (or even different bags of the same brand) that one must take into account the amount of pellets that the auger is transferring into the burn pot and that the amount will vary based on pellet size.  That is why the the stove has the auger rate adjustment.

And NEWP also appreciates the fact that you took on testing our pellets from our more established NH plant, and that you are planning on testing a new lot from our Schuyler, NY plant.  We believe we had produced a good pellet at our Schuyler, NY plant over the last two years since its inception but we also acknowledge that we had instances of long pellets produced that were longer than the acceptable standard which we have rectified with some mechanical redesign of our screening process.  In addition, our Schuyler, NY plant produced pellets that were within the PFI standards in length but were longer than what we traditionally produce in our NH plant.  We have recently redesigned/customized part of our pellet mills to reduce the length to 1) address issues that some customers have with pellet lengths even though they meet the standards, and 2) address the amount of pellets fed via the auger to the burn pot as this has led consumers to perceive that the heat value was defficient.

Chan,

We appreciate your positive feedback as we do honestly care.  We spend a lot of time and money to continually improve our business and to further the awareness and value of this industry as a whole.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## jtakeman

MarkR said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> As I mentioned in my first posting that we appreciate your time and effort in providing this service to pellet stove users as I am sure you have other things to do everyday both personally and vocationally. And I agree that the other testing is right in the ballpark with regard to ash, fines, and pellet length. I just wanted to point out to the audience that when comparing heat value of different brands of pellets (or even different bags of the same brand) that one must take into account the amount of pellets that the auger is transferring into the burn pot and that the amount will vary based on pellet size. That is why the the stove has the auger rate adjustment.
> 
> Mark



Mark, I will buy some of the length issue as lack of heat produced. But I also tested the WPCo. brand and they had length issue's as well. But there heat in my stove was higher. I think that is also due to the quality of the fiber used. Maybe if a large percentage of the bag was extremly long there may have been an issue, But that also would have put you out of PFI spec. Glad its fixed anyway.  

I will gladly retest your product again. But in all fairness, I didn't give any of the other brands a retest. If the products were not provided by a couple of loyal NEWP dealers. There would have been no retest. I don't want to be a hard critic. But the cost of pellets has made me look at them more criticle than before. I need to purchase the best I can for the money I spend. I don't care what brand it is. If they don't cut it? I am just posting my results. I guess I can't please everyone. My disclaimer already states that these are for my comparision and Your milage may very!

The NEWP sample is on the door step. I will try to get them in the stove ASAP. Thank you for the donation Meneilly’s Woodland Products. In your sales pitch could I at least get some credit for all my hard work. There seems to be a lot of people using this as a sales pitch. With Mark's comments and insight. Maybe all of you should stick to his or there "lab" results instead of my meaningless testing. Remember I am just a smuck texting pellets in his basement!


----------



## ChandlerR

Jay, you may say you're a shmuck...but you're OUR schmuck   You've got nothing to prove and no affiliation to any one company.   I'll take your "real world" testing any day.

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, you may say you're a shmuck...but you're OUR schmuck   You've got nothing to prove and no affiliation to any one company.   I'll take your "real world" testing any day.
> 
> Chan



Thanks Chan,

Its a total honor to be a Your schmuch! I promised honest results and thats what I will provide. My only affiliate is a warm house heated with the best pellet I can afford! 

I do like this free heat though.   
jay


----------



## ChandlerR

LOL! I bet you do...but it's not really free...A lot of work goes into it!


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> LOL! I bet you do...but it's not really free...A lot of work goes into it!



SHHH! don't remind me! I'll think its like work again.


----------



## imacman

CWR said:
			
		

> ......  You've got nothing to prove and no affiliation to any one company.   I'll take your "real world" testing any day.
> 
> Chan



X2  Jay, you da man!


----------



## webbie

CWR said:
			
		

> So, in a nutshell, Jay's testing reflects actual use



By one person, with one particular stove, in a particular house, with particular weather and a particular vent system.

Yes, true.
It also reflects on particular BAG of pellets from on particular batch.

In short, it may be of interest, but I really fail to see how the results can be applied to a broad spectrum of users, batches, stoves, etc.

I remember the perfect pellets from way back - Lignetics at the time - softwoods from out west. In most stoves, they truly were far superior to anything else we were able to get in the east. However, in stoves like Harman which would put up with lesser pellets, we didn't notice much difference. In fact, we successfully fed Peanut Hull Pellets ($30 a ton) through the Harman mechanism with very little problem other than having to empty the ash.

The problem of unsuitable or less than perfect pellets, IMHO, is as much the responsibility of the stove manufacturer as it is of the pellet maker. I have to wonder if the Pellet stove makers on the west coast import large quantities of eastern pellets to test in their stoves...if not, perhaps they should.

Since this all started with one basic design (Whitfield) - which was based on western softwoods - and our industry is pretty famous for one company copying the next - one has to wonder how many companies innovated as opposed to just looking at existing designs. I think now we are finally seeing some new generation stoves which may be more attuned to the real fuel which is out there.


----------



## jtakeman

Webmaster said:
			
		

> CWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in a nutshell, Jay's testing reflects actual use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By one person, with one particular stove, in a particular house, with particular weather and a particular vent system.
> 
> Yes, true.
> It also reflects on particular BAG of pellets from on particular batch.
> 
> In short, it may be of interest, but I really fail to see how the results can be applied to a broad spectrum of users, batches, stoves, etc.
Click to expand...


Sorry I wasted your time web. Did I touch a NEWP nerve here?


----------



## BadDad320

Jay..... Great Job   Your results will influence my buying selection...........


----------



## dobie daddy

plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
                                         Less Fuel= Less heat.



Pellet size has to be accounted for.
Length, width and density


----------



## jtakeman

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density



How would you do a fair test on all the different brands? 

I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor. 

I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.

You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????


----------



## coloradan

Thanks again, Jay for all of your hard work!  I know your chart may not be perfect, but it serves as a good reference point for newbies like myself who are trying to get the best bang for their buck. Without it, I would have been happy burning low-heat, dirty pellets, thinking it was just normal.


----------



## coloradan

Sorry to double post, but are there any blue labeled Lignetics (from the new Virginia plant) near you, Jay?  I'm curious what your results for them would be.  They burned extremely dirty for me, and the heat was lacking.


----------



## jtakeman

nectordan,

I have not seen them anywhere near me. I have been keeping my eye out for them. 

Maybe another member has seen them in CT?

I put the new batch of NEWP's in this morning, I will post temps this afternoon. I have the 1020 batch in the stove. Longest pellet I saw was not more than 1 1/4" long. UPS beat the day lights out of the boxes and there were a lot of fines. I didn't bother to measure them. So there will be an N/A in the fines column. Just FYI.


----------



## geek

jay, not sure if anyone mentioned this but wonder if because this test is aimed at finding the Ultra hot pellets, then maybe the chart should be sorted by the hottest temps going to the lowest, what do you think?

.


----------



## dobie daddy

jtakeman said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
Click to expand...



Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:

plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
                                       Less Fuel= Less heat.

Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.


----------



## dobie daddy

BTU said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually very correct Dobie Daddy, but you are missing the big picture of this testing. As Jay has mentioned on this forum and in his disclosure, this isn't a LAB test. It's what 99.9% of the pellet buying public would see if they were using these pellets in their own stove, give or take a little. This is only meant to be guide and ALL pellets are subject to change depending on 101 different things from moisture, stove, room size, temperature outside, humidity, etc, etc, etc.....YMMV and not everyone will duplicate these results exactly...not even Jay if you redid this test 20 times this season for each pellet....But it’s a great GUIDE and that is how you have to look at it. One pellet is 1/2" on average and the next 5/8", OK so what!!... Joe Six Pack isn't going to make any adjustment to his stove for this...or if he does, he is one in 100,000. Let's be real here...you get a bag, you open it up and you pour it in and away you go and the stove does it's thing.
> 
> All Jay is trying to do is figure out which pellets are decent and which are crap...so what if Cubex is 7 degrees hotter than Okies...that isn't a big deal ...but 84 degrees hotter than Inferno’s should be to most people. Having .281% ash is very low...having 1% is almost 4 times as much and should influence somebody’s buying decision....and that is exactly what this test shows...with pictures...
> 
> You don't like his test...that fine...don't use it or play attention to it.!!...... ;-)
Click to expand...


If u don't like my opinions then don't pay attention either and 
 your average joe theory doesn't hold water b cause the average joe is heating with fossil fuel.


----------



## jtakeman

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
Click to expand...


I am in no way biased in anything I said! I am just asking how you come to your conclusion! In other words you don't have a clue on testing in the real world. More heat more fuel is what you said already. Tell me how you would test in your exact words.

Adding more fuel with a lower heat pellet would only empty your hopper faster. A better grade fuel would give the heat needed at a lesser feed rate and you would not need to fill the hopper as often. Plain and simple, If I turn up the feed rate on my stove. No matter what pellet is in the hopper its is going to feed more fuel in the burn pot. The faster it feeds the faster the hopper empties out! If you don't like my test's go do your own!

If you have a better way, Don't flap your lips! Show us or explain the better way!


----------



## dinardo

BTU said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually very correct Dobie Daddy, but you are missing the big picture of this testing. As Jay has mentioned on this forum and in his disclosure, this isn't a LAB test. It's what 99.9% of the pellet buying public would see if they were using these pellets in their own stove, give or take a little. This is only meant to be guide and ALL pellets are subject to change depending on 101 different things from moisture, stove, room size, temperature outside, humidity, etc, etc, etc.....YMMV and not everyone will duplicate these results exactly...not even Jay if you redid this test 20 times this season for each pellet....But it’s a great GUIDE and that is how you have to look at it. One pellet is 1/2" on average and the next 5/8", OK so what!!... Joe Six Pack isn't going to make any adjustment to his stove for this...or if he does, he is one in 100,000. Let's be real here...you get a bag, you open it up and you pour it in and away you go and the stove does it's thing.
> 
> All Jay is trying to do is figure out which pellets are decent and which are crap...so what if Cubex is 7 degrees hotter than Okies...that isn't a big deal ...but 84 degrees hotter than Inferno’s should be to most people. Having .281% ash is very low...having 1% is almost 4 times as much and should influence somebody’s buying decision....and that is exactly what this test shows...with pictures...
> 
> You don't like his test...that fine...don't use it or play attention to it...but there are literally thousands of people on this forum that will use it and will play attention to it, along with several manufacturers and distributors who find it very useful...flaws and all... I can get all the lab tests I want, but to see what the public will get (even if this is just one snap shot, from two bags of whatever pellet you choose) its IMHO a very realistic picture of what the public is also seeing....the fact that Jay is using a multi fuel stove probably is giving even better results to some of these pellets than others might get with lesser stoves....
> 
> I welcome his results, good, bad or whatever...and I think most feel the same way as I do...regardless if one brand of pellet is slightly longer/shorter .......but that is just me..!!...... ;-)
Click to expand...


I’ve been a fan of this forum for a few months.  I’ve found it very informative and learn quite a bit about pellets and stoves but I have never commented before this.  This thread has bought me out of the woodwork.
I love my okies but living in a remote area I like to try different brands if my source ever was to dry up.  I use Jay’s chart as a guide not gospel.  I realize I might have different results but it gives me a guideline since I’ve only been burning just shy of a year.  I buy a few bags of different brands and form my own opinion.
BTU….I couldn’t have said it better.
Jay, I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## countk

power guy said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually very correct Dobie Daddy, but you are missing the big picture of this testing. As Jay has mentioned on this forum and in his disclosure, this isn't a LAB test. It's what 99.9% of the pellet buying public would see if they were using these pellets in their own stove, give or take a little. This is only meant to be guide and ALL pellets are subject to change depending on 101 different things from moisture, stove, room size, temperature outside, humidity, etc, etc, etc.....YMMV and not everyone will duplicate these results exactly...not even Jay if you redid this test 20 times this season for each pellet....But it’s a great GUIDE and that is how you have to look at it. One pellet is 1/2" on average and the next 5/8", OK so what!!... Joe Six Pack isn't going to make any adjustment to his stove for this...or if he does, he is one in 100,000. Let's be real here...you get a bag, you open it up and you pour it in and away you go and the stove does it's thing.
> 
> All Jay is trying to do is figure out which pellets are decent and which are crap...so what if Cubex is 7 degrees hotter than Okies...that isn't a big deal ...but 84 degrees hotter than Inferno’s should be to most people. Having .281% ash is very low...having 1% is almost 4 times as much and should influence somebody’s buying decision....and that is exactly what this test shows...with pictures...
> 
> You don't like his test...that fine...don't use it or play attention to it...but there are literally thousands of people on this forum that will use it and will play attention to it, along with several manufacturers and distributors who find it very useful...flaws and all... I can get all the lab tests I want, but to see what the public will get (even if this is just one snap shot, from two bags of whatever pellet you choose) its IMHO a very realistic picture of what the public is also seeing....the fact that Jay is using a multi fuel stove probably is giving even better results to some of these pellets than others might get with lesser stoves....
> 
> I welcome his results, good, bad or whatever...and I think most feel the same way as I do...regardless if one brand of pellet is slightly longer/shorter .......but that is just me..!!...... ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve been a fan of this forum for a few months.  I’ve found it every informative and learn quite a bit about pellets and stoves but I have never commented before this.  This thread has bought me out of the woodwork.
> I love my okies but living in a remote area I like to try different brands if my source ever was to dry up.  I use Jay’s chart as a guide not gospel.  I realize I might have different results but it gives me a guide line since I’ve only been burning just shy of a year.  I buy a few bags of different brands and form my own opinion.
> BTU….I couldn’t have said it better.
> Jay, I appreciate your time and effort!
Click to expand...


Ditto here, excellent remarks from both BTU and last comment. Nothing more needs to be said, except Jay I appreciate your testings as do most of us.


----------



## smilejamaica

BTU said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually very correct Dobie Daddy, but you are missing the big picture of this testing. As Jay has mentioned on this forum and in his disclosure, this isn't a LAB test. It's what 99.9% of the pellet buying public would see if they were using these pellets in their own stove, give or take a little. This is only meant to be guide and ALL pellets are subject to change depending on 101 different things from moisture, stove, room size, temperature outside, humidity, etc, etc, etc.....YMMV and not everyone will duplicate these results exactly...not even Jay if you redid this test 20 times this season for each pellet....But it’s a great GUIDE and that is how you have to look at it. One pellet is 1/2" on average and the next 5/8", OK so what!!... Joe Six Pack isn't going to make any adjustment to his stove for this...or if he does, he is one in 100,000. Let's be real here...you get a bag, you open it up and you pour it in and away you go and the stove does it's thing.
> 
> All Jay is trying to do is figure out which pellets are decent and which are crap...so what if Cubex is 7 degrees hotter than Okies...that isn't a big deal ...but 84 degrees hotter than Inferno’s should be to most people. Having .281% ash is very low...having 1% is almost 4 times as much and should influence somebody’s buying decision....and that is exactly what this test shows...with pictures...
> 
> You don't like his test...that fine...don't use it or play attention to it...but there are literally thousands of people on this forum that will use it and will play attention to it, along with several manufacturers and distributors who find it very useful...flaws and all... I can get all the lab tests I want, but to see what the public will get (even if this is just one snap shot, from two bags of whatever pellet you choose) its IMHO a very realistic picture of what the public is also seeing....the fact that Jay is using a multi fuel stove probably is giving even better results to some of these pellets than others might get with lesser stoves....
> 
> I welcome his results, good, bad or whatever...and I think most feel the same way as I do...regardless if one brand of pellet is slightly longer/shorter .......but that is just me..!!...... ;-)
Click to expand...

i agree with you 100%. btu.......... thanks also jay for all the work you put into this. it is a big help. i still am going to test them before i buy the too. and im buying different pellets than i did last year barefoot and okies or hammers.


----------



## Jim H.

Jay,  quit pissing off people and get back to the testing! LOL   Don't listen to they few.....we appreciate the time and effort, and if the "few" actually read your results may vary part,  they might just shut up!   It is a fair test.....apple to apple in the feed rate etc.  Real world as well.  I am a set it and forget it guy,  but my xxv on room temp makes the adjustments for me.....Keep it up Jay.

 Jim


----------



## jtakeman

I want to thank everyone for there support. Very kind of you. I was going to do a pole to see if you all though it valid I continue. But I think that has been answered!

Anyway Mark from NEWP made me think on the feed rate, So I thought I would play along. I put the 1st bag in at 4:45 am this morning. I did my temp check and got 225ºF and proceded to increase the feed rate to 4 and trimmed it to  about 250ºF. The stove ran on high/low setting with t stat all day. and I just dumped in the 2nd bag at 6:10 pm.

That would be roughly 14 hours from 1 bag.

With my stove set to 3 and the Cubex burning the exact same high/low settings. temps were at about 260ºF. Also in a little bit colder weather too. The 2 bags lasted about 1 1/2 days. Roughly 18 hours per bag.

I think my math pretty much say's it all. You guys want pellet mileage(kind of like gas mileage in your vehicles). Buy the hottest pellet you can afford! You will not need to jack up your feed rate! I think this also rest's the more fuel more heat theory. You will just drain your tank that much faster.

I set the feed rate back to 3 and will temp check the 2nd batch shortly!

Probably the best way to see what the actual BTU's are per brand/batch is with the caloric method. I think I might need to do some home work! There will be no rants from anyone as that is how the labs test the BTU's!  

Hope this doesn't stir up any more bee's/hornets! Just trying to test them all fairly!


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, not sure if anyone mentioned this but wonder if because this test is aimed at finding the Ultra hot pellets, then maybe the chart should be sorted by the hottest temps going to the lowest, what do you think?
> 
> .



Hey geek,

My temps have been deamed invalid! But if you would like I can make a seperate chart listing them highest to lowest. Let me know and I will see what I can do.

Take care
jay


----------



## gbreda

jtakeman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, not sure if anyone mentioned this but wonder if because this test is aimed at finding the Ultra hot pellets, then maybe the chart should be sorted by the hottest temps going to the lowest, what do you think?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey geek,
> 
> My temps have been deamed invalid! But if you would like I can make a seperate chart listing them highest to lowest. Let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Take care
> jay
Click to expand...


Hey Jay

Been away from here for a bit.  What's the talk about your testing being invalid?  I have not had time to read the posts, but what you are doing is a guideline from your stove.  That being said, I would think that the heat produced from one pellet to another with similar settings gives a pretty good starting point to go from.

You have said it yourself that different stoves, different results.  What you are doing is invaluable to alot of us here as a guide.  The rest that dont agree, to heck with em.

Keep up the good work !

Geno


----------



## gbreda

Here's my lab test.  

Greene Teams: Put my hand in front of the air tubes at full steam......hot hand
Okies: Put my hand in front of the air tubes at full steam......burned hand

Official lab test results so far.....Okies hotter than Greene Team    :lol: 

Spruce Points and Dragons ready to go next.

Keep up the good work Jay, we appreciate it


----------



## dobie daddy

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Jay, quit pissing off people and get back to the testing! LOL Don't listen to they few.....we appreciate the time and effort, and if the "few" actually read your results may vary part, they might just shut up! It is a fair test.....apple to apple in the feed rate etc. Real world as well. I am a set it and forget it guy, but my xxv on room temp makes the adjustments for me.....Keep it up Jay.
> 
> Jim



Let's see:

I been told to "don’t use it or play attention to it" (meaning the thread) by a party who has admitted that they have monetary interest at stake.

To "Don’t flap your lips!" by a party who said "I am in no way biased in anything I said! "

To "just shut up! by a party who claims different pellet sizes are "apple to apple in the feed rate"

I would suggest the parties read the conduct rules located here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules/

And to all the parties to offer any evidence to disprove my infallible statement "Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:

plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
                                          Less Fuel= Less heat."

and not the same old rhetoric.


Thanks


----------



## gbreda

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> I would suggest the parties read the conduct rules located here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules/
> 
> And to all the parties to offer any evidence to disprove my infallible statement "Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat."
> 
> and not the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Sheldon, is that you?  You know, there is a reason that Leonard gets the hot blonde

Take this test for what it is.  A general overview and comparison.  A guide.


----------



## jtakeman

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat."
> 
> and not the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> Thanks



So your saying every pellet has the same BTU value, I just need to turn up the feed rate on my stove to achieve this?


----------



## Gumby1

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, quit pissing off people and get back to the testing! LOL Don't listen to they few.....we appreciate the time and effort, and if the "few" actually read your results may vary part, they might just shut up! It is a fair test.....apple to apple in the feed rate etc. Real world as well. I am a set it and forget it guy, but my xxv on room temp makes the adjustments for me.....Keep it up Jay.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> I been told to "don’t use it or play attention to it" (meaning the thread) by a party who has admitted that they have monetary interest at stake.
> 
> To "Don’t flap your lips!" by a party who said "I am in no way biased in anything I said! "
> 
> To "just shut up! by a party who claims different pellet sizes are "apple to apple in the feed rate"
> 
> I would suggest the parties read the conduct rules located here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules/
> 
> And to all the parties to offer any evidence to disprove my infallible statement "Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat."
> 
> and not the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Hey Jay looks like the hornet came out one last time.Yikes
Keep up the good work cause there are people who like what you are doing.


----------



## jtakeman

Gumby1 said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, quit pissing off people and get back to the testing! LOL Don't listen to they few.....we appreciate the time and effort, and if the "few" actually read your results may vary part, they might just shut up! It is a fair test.....apple to apple in the feed rate etc. Real world as well. I am a set it and forget it guy, but my xxv on room temp makes the adjustments for me.....Keep it up Jay.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> I been told to "don’t use it or play attention to it" (meaning the thread) by a party who has admitted that they have monetary interest at stake.
> 
> To "Don’t flap your lips!" by a party who said "I am in no way biased in anything I said! "
> 
> To "just shut up! by a party who claims different pellet sizes are "apple to apple in the feed rate"
> 
> I would suggest the parties read the conduct rules located here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules/
> 
> And to all the parties to offer any evidence to disprove my infallible statement "Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat."
> 
> and not the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Jay looks like the hornet came out one last time.Yikes
> Keep up the good work cause there are people who like what you are doing.
Click to expand...


Sounds like he really knows his stuff. 

I should let him take over. I would like to see some of his pellet testing so we all can vue his results.


----------



## ChandlerR

Dobie, I don't know why you have made such a big deal out of what Jay has done.  It seems to me that you're just looking for a fight.  When things quieted down, you're poking the fire again.  I would argue that is trolling.   I did look at the rules as you suggested and here is a quote.

7. No Trolls or forum hogs – often one and the same. Do not post for reasons such as:
A. To bring attention to yourself 
B. To hassle other people or start flame wars
C. To “diss” another person"

This is a great place to visit. I look forward to checking in every day.  I don't look on it as a scientific source of information, but rather a place where friends share information.   

Keep up the good work guys.

Chan


----------



## Meneillys

Holy smokes gone one day and it takes 30 min to read all the posts. I do plan on using the chart for sales as long as Jay is ok with me doing so. I am going to add that it is user testing and that all stoves/pellets are not equal and that some may burn different than others. This testing gives people a starting place on pellet brands they didn't have before. Thank you for all your hard work and for re testing the samples I sent you. Oh yea also I will think of a kick back for using the testing chart not sure what but something for sure.


----------



## jtakeman

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> Holy smokes gone one day and it takes 30 min to read all the posts. I do plan on using the chart for sales as long as Jay is ok with me doing so. I am going to add that it is user testing and that all stoves/pellets are not equal and that some may burn different than others. This testing gives people a starting place on pellet brands they didn't have before. Thank you for all your hard work and for re testing the samples I sent you. Oh yea also I will think of a kick back for using the testing chart not sure what but something for sure.



You are more than welcome to use any of this. Actually I feel honoured that you think my testing is a valid comparison. No kick backs are necessary. 

If I ever come into your area, I will have to stop in and say hello!

Take care.
jay


----------



## dobie daddy

BTU said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat."
> 
> and not the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying every pellet has the same BTU value, I just need to turn up the feed rate on my stove to achieve this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy smokes...that is all it takes Jay???...WoW...so you mean if you just put a tad more Inferno's in the burn pot...you get Cubex results...if anyone believe this...please PM me...I have a bridge for sale you might be interested in....
Click to expand...


INCREDIBLE

what a lie "So your saying every pellet has the same BTU value" told by some 1 who said “I am in no way biased in anything I said! “

and such sarcasm "Holy smokes…that is all it takes Jay???...WoW…so you mean if you just put a tad more Inferno’s in the burn pot…you get Cubex results…if anyone believe this…please PM me…I have a bridge for sale you might be interested in…. " told by some 1 who claims they are a "Exclusive wholesale distributor of Okanagan, Dragon Mtn and SureFire pellets"

Yet offer no,none zippo information to disprove my statement

plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
Less Fuel= Less heat.”

Just the same old rhetoric.


----------



## jtakeman

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> Yet offer no,none zippo information to disprove my statement
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.”
> 
> Just the same old rhetoric.



I have asked you to explain this a little better. Yet you just keep repeating the same line.

Please answer the question and maybe you will receive a little respect.

One other question for you. Does one pound of Oak fiber contain the same BTU value of say one pound maple fiber?

I am not trying to disprove you. just asking questions.


----------



## HEMI

Jay, you put in alot of time and effort to put together a comparison chart for all us members to see the differences in all the different brands of pellets. you don't owe this guy any explanations cause he clearly is one sided.........thanks again for all the info........CHEERS BUDDY!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

jtakeman said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet offer no,none zippo information to disprove my statement
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.”
> 
> Just the same old rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked you to explain this a little better. Yet you just keep repeating the same line.
> 
> Please answer the question and maybe you will receive a little respect.
> 
> One other question for you. Does one pound of Oak fiber contain the same BTU value of say one pound maple fiber?
> 
> I am not trying to disprove you. just asking questions.
Click to expand...


Jay, dobie is saying among other things that 1.0001 pounds of brand A always produces more heat than 1.0000 pounds of brand A.   

I for one would like to see the results of his tests repeated several times by say the Sandia National Labs.  

I'll wager that isn't always the case, but then again maybe some pellet manufacturer has completely solved the consistency problem with pellets.

Remember, he isn't even considering cases of pellet A vs pellet B with that statement.


----------



## blues

Jay, thanks for doing these tests. 
Although variables exist both in environment and equipment, it is a fantastic guide. and I'll wager the majority fall within 10% of your results.


----------



## dobie daddy

[quote author="jtakeman" date="1264800355"][quote author="dobie daddy" date="1264796925"]

Yet offer no,none zippo information to disprove my statement

plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
Less Fuel= Less heat.”

Just the same old rhetoric.[/quote

Please answer the question and maybe you will receive a little respect./quote]



Here we go again

Foolishness Please answer the question and maybe you will receive a little respect

lies    more pellets in the burn pot of Inferno brand pellets will produce the same heat as say…..Cubex…According to your “statement” 

smoke and mirrors More fuel (Inferno) will equal the same heat as one of the better pellets


These characters have garnered enough of my time.
My statements remain infallible.
Oh yea I will remain around periodically to update the statements as needed so members can make a informed decision.


----------



## coloradan

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.”




Let me give you an example here, so you can try to understand what most of us here are trying to explain to you...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EXAMPLE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have two brands of pellets, Brand A and Brand B.  Both of these pellets are about the same diameter and length. Brand A has a BTU of 7,800. It will heat my house to 68 degrees on medium setting. Brand B has a BTU of 8,500, and it will heat my house to 73 degrees on the same exact setting. Both of these brands will last about 16 hours in my stove on medium setting.

To achieve a temperature of 73 degrees in my house using Brand A, I would have to increase the heat setting to high, thus increasing the fuel.  So, your statement of more fuel = more heat is true.  *But*, by adding more fuel, you are using more pellets. So, instead of lasting 16 hours per bag (like Brand B will), Brand A will now only last 12 hours.  At those settings, I would have to burn one more bag of Brand A per every 4 bags of Brand B. Over the course of one ton, that would total 12 1/2 bags more of Brand A than Brand B. At a cost of roughly $5 a bag, that would be $62.50 more for me to pay.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A lower BTU pellet requires more fuel to achieve the same temperature as a pellet with a higher BTU.

So, More Fuel=More Heat=*More Pellets=More Money*

If you're happy with that, then fine.  I'll stick to Brand B and save myself some money. Yay!  :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman

nectardan said:
			
		

> Let me give you an example here, so you can try to understand what most of us here are trying to explain to you...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EXAMPLE
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I have two brands of pellets, Brand A and Brand B. Both of these pellets are about the same diameter and length. Brand A has a BTU of 7,800. It will heat my house to 68 degrees on medium setting. Brand B has a BTU of 8,500, and it will heat my house to 73 degrees on the same exact setting. Both of these brands will last about 16 hours in my stove on medium setting.
> 
> To achieve a temperature of 73 degrees in my house using Brand A, I would have to increase the heat setting to high, thus increasing the fuel. So, your statement of more fuel = more heat is true. *But*, by adding more fuel, you are using more pellets. So, instead of lasting 16 hours per bag (like Brand B will), Brand A will now only last 12 hours. At those settings, I would have to burn one more bag of Brand A per every 4 bags of Brand B. Over the course of one ton, that would total 12 1/2 bags more of Brand A than Brand B. At a cost of roughly $5 a bag, that would be $62.50 more for me to pay.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A lower BTU pellet requires more fuel to achieve the same temperature as a pellet with a higher BTU.
> 
> So, More Fuel=More Heat=*More Pellets=More Money*
> 
> If you're happy with that, then fine. I'll stick to Brand B and save myself some money. Yay! :cheese:



Nectardan very well explained, Some pellet manufacturer's do the *more fuel more heat *for us by stuffing(density) as much high BTU fiber into there pellets as possible. Thats why you will get the higher BTU rated pellets. Same reason as a Lower BTU softwood fiber can compete with a higher BTU hardwood fiber. They stuff in as much fiber as they can. Density is very important in a softwood pellet because its fiber is lower in BTU's.

dobie daddy your theory is right. But you need to do it within the pellet itself. Stuff as much fiber into the pellet as possible and try to use the highest BTU fiber as possible. A higher BTU fiber also makes a difference more than some actually understand. You could use lesser amount of high BTU fiber(as in less dense) to equal a lower BTU fiber at a higher density. Both pellets could equal the same rated BTU value. Or you could do both. Use a high BTU Oak fiber and make it as dense as possible like Cubex does, one of few pellets rated at 9000 BTU's/LBS. I think Bear Mountain has a Douglas fir pellet thats close to 9000 BTU's as well.

Maybe that is what you meant? I am not sure because you never really explained it.

Here is a BTU rating for wood species. 

http://www.thelograck.com/firewood_rating_chart.html

I like nectardan, Would rather use a high quality pellet and not have to over compensate with my pellet feed rate.

IF we can't agree, Can we at least agree to disagree?


----------



## jtakeman

With all the drama I forgot to mension we have some Dragon Mountains coming in on Thursday to add to the test. I am dieing to get them in the hopper! So as soon as I get them there going to the front of the remaining line up!

Not many brands to go, We will be down to 4 with the dragons added. If I get with macman I will add the Allegeny and Lignetics all hardwood pellets. I can see the end of the tunnel and can't wait to be a regular burner for a while! I have to get my pellet stash rearranged and ready for the late season sales and early spring deals! Must keep my pig status ya know!

Heck I may retire from this testing stuff. You guys get the idea and can figure it out from here. We got krooser testing out West and Benski testing up North. I still might drop one in here or there. I don't think the wife would let me do this type of a large scale test again anyway. But we shall see!

I think I got the most brands burned in one season and I double dog *Dare* anyone to try and BEAT me at it. You will have to show proof such as I did with all the bags and ash tallies. Will anyone except the challenge?


----------



## imacman

No Jay, I'm sure your are the KING of pellets at this point, and I don't see anyone taking the crown away for a LONG time....LOL.

Speaking of the Lig's, Allegeny, Warm Front, Premier Softwood, and CleanFire pellets I have to trade with you, when are we gonna do that?  I'll do the drive today if you want.


----------



## jtakeman

macman said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Lig's, Allegeny, Warm Front, Premier Softwood, and CleanFire pellets I have to trade with you, when are we gonna do that?  I'll do the drive today if you want.



Wish I could macman, Same as usual got crap to do. The issue of meeting has always been my lack of free time. But it has to be soon. I am almost out of testing stock.

I am shooting for Friday after work. I will send you a PM.


----------



## opus74

Jay:

Let me add my name & full support to your testing and the way you do it.
As a newbie to the pellet world, I find you results to be valuable.

I am also happy to see you testing the Ozarks. 
I have had good luck with them, and am anxious to see what you think.
That said, I will not in any way disagree, badger, annoy, torment, harry, heckle,
persecute, irk, bother, tease, or ruffle you over the results.  :cheese: 

Thanks again.


----------



## johnnycomelately

You Go Jay!
great Job and thanks for your hard work.
Did you ever test the Maine Woods pellets? I burned some of them last week. Kinda dusty , lots of ash, but decent heat.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> You Go Jay!
> great Job and thanks for your hard work.
> Did you ever test the Maine Woods pellets? I burned some of them last week. Kinda dusty , lots of ash, but decent heat.



Yes he did the results are in this thread https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/  which was for pellets at big box stores.


----------



## jtakeman

SOFTWOOD

Dragon Mountain results

Temp average 255ºF

Ash volume was about the 10 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 3.36 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.2625%

Fines were just under 1/8 cup both bags

These pellet's were donated. Thanks for the help in my testing challenge

Notes A little bit dusty.


----------



## jtakeman

The Dragon mountains arrive today by Fedex. I will be burning them shortly. Just waiting for the stove to cool down.

This will probably be the last entry in this test thread. If I get anymore to test I wll just start a new thread(if you approve). I also recieved the Tree Cycle from UPS and will burn them right after the Pure Fire pellets. The results will be in the Tree Cycle follow up thread. Just FYI.

Its been fun!
jay


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

Nice work my man!

Again!

I really appreciate your efforts.

If you PM me a mailing address I can offer a personal pay back.

Remember I am a woodturner.  I have a cool idea.

Don't let the nay-sayers get you down.  Treat them like fines in the bag.  Just throw them in the Omega hopper and let the auger push them into the firebox.

---Nailer---


----------



## CanadaClinker

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> Nice work my man!
> 
> Again!
> 
> I really appreciate your efforts.
> 
> If you PM me a mailing address I can offer a personal pay back.
> 
> Remember I am a woodturner.  I have a cool idea.
> 
> Don't let the nay-sayers get you down.  *Treat them like fines in the bag.*  Just throw them in the Omega hopper and let the auger push them into the firebox.
> 
> ---Nailer---



....... :lol: ......cc


----------



## jtakeman

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> nailed_nailer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay,
> 
> Nice work my man!
> 
> Again!
> 
> I really appreciate your efforts.
> 
> If you PM me a mailing address I can offer a personal pay back.
> 
> Remember I am a woodturner.  I have a cool idea.
> 
> Don't let the nay-sayers get you down.  *Treat them like fines in the bag.*  Just throw them in the Omega hopper and let the auger push them into the firebox.
> 
> ---Nailer---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... :lol: ......cc
Click to expand...


:lol:  :lol: might cause major auger jam! 

No personal payback is needed nailer. My payback has been all the members support. But I will shoot you a PM because now I am curious on what the idea is????

test on!


----------



## jtakeman

I just finished cleaning the stove after the PureFires and as soon as I weight the ash tomorrow at work. Can you say done, finish ect ect. YEA!! :lol: 

Again it was fun but time for basement reorginizing and Bring in next years stash. The deals have come early this year.

Gonna just be a plain old pellet burner for a bit. 

Thanks to all in the moral support, You people are the best. Happy pellet hunting and burning to you all!
jay


----------



## CanadaClinker

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I just finished cleaning the stove after the PureFires and as soon as I weight the ash tomorrow at work. Can you say done, finish ect ect. YEA!! :lol:
> 
> Again it was fun but time for basement reorginizing and Bring in next years stash. The deals have come early this year.
> 
> Gonna just be a plain old pellet burner for a bit.
> 
> Thanks to all in the moral support, You people are the best. Happy pellet hunting and burning to you all!
> jay



.......good job Jay......thanks for helping us to see that 'all pellets are not created equal'....... appreciate all the testing you have done......... stay warm ....... cc


----------



## coloradan

I miss your new results already, Jake.


----------



## 86 toy

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Turman results
> 
> Temp average 256ºF
> 
> Ash volume was just above the 8 ounce mark on jar
> 
> Ash weight 4.48 ounces
> 
> Ash Percentage 0.35%
> 
> Fines were less than 1/4 cup both bags
> 
> Notes:



how did you like these? a local stove shop has them on sale for 225 a ton.  i picked up a few bags to try but i wanted some input from the MAN of pellets!..lol


----------



## jtakeman

86 toy said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turman results
> 
> Temp average 256ºF
> 
> Ash volume was just above the 8 ounce mark on jar
> 
> Ash weight 4.48 ounces
> 
> Ash Percentage 0.35%
> 
> Fines were less than 1/4 cup both bags
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you like these? a local stove shop has them on sale for 225 a ton.  i picked up a few bags to try but i wanted some input from the MAN of pellets!..lol
Click to expand...


I like them a lot. These pellets were from my own stash. I purchased 1.3 tons last year. This is my 4th year burning them. They seem to be very consistent. I have burned them in my quad, bigE and now my Omega. all 3 stoves burned them very well. Cost is always a factor but I do keep an eye out for these. Definetly in my top 10 list of pellets to look out for.

I am handing 2 bags to macman on Saturday when we meet and swap pellets. I will ask him to post some comments about the Turmans, along with the Cubex, Okies and Spruce Pointes. 

Let us know what you think of the Turmans as well, Good or bad, Its info for all the other burners. Seeing that every stove will burn them a bit differently(the YMMV part). Your comments are always welcome. 

Keep us posted.
jay


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I am handing 2 bags to macman on Saturday when we meet and swap pellets. I will ask him to post some comments about the Turmans, along with the Cubex, Okies and Spruce Pointes......



Yep, I'll post some comments when I burn them.  Looking forward to trying these new (to me) pellets.

Jay will be able to do a mini test and report on some of the ones I'm swapping with him:  Premier (softwood), Lignetics (Green Letter, last years hardwood), CleanFire, Warm Front, and Alleghany.


----------



## newf lover

I burned all kinds of pellets in my stove this winter to try out. My stove liked Turman's the best. Anxious to see how they burn for you. It is amazing how pellets burn differently in different stoves. I think most people had positive results with them, but I see that some people who have tested out the same ones I have prefer a different pellet than Turman. For me it was a clear winner.


----------



## 86 toy

well right now it seems my stove burns everything like crap thats why i'm trying some different brands so i can rule out the pellets being the problem. 
i just finnished 5 bags of Marth and i liked them but i won't pay the $300 a ton that lowes wants for them, they put out good heat but the were pretty dusty compaired to the barefoot.
my stove is shutting down as we speak so i can give it a good cleaning and start fresh with the turmans.
I will definatly post results after i get done with these 5 bags. 

thanks for the input guys


----------



## ADVA

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet size has to be accounted for.
> Length, width and density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you do a fair test on all the different brands?
> 
> I found it fair to just leave my stove setting to 3 and measure temps. Do you measure all the brands, weight them per pound and see how long the bags last to the exact minute. I think not. Thats lab testing at least. Our lab testing is self policed by the manufactor.
> 
> I am doing what the average person does. Loads the hopper sets to there normal burn setting and goes from there.
> 
> You forgot one little thing too! The fiber. You see each species of wood has a different BTU rating. Use a lower grade fiber you get no heat. Use a quality fiber you get great heat! Easy to use an excuse about length, width and density. That's why there controlled by the PFI standard. The fiber isn't! Funny how another brand had long pellets too. But there heat was still very good? how can you explain that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it in layman's terms 4 u.
> Without regards to the material being bamboo or pipe tobacco:
> 
> plain and simple. More Fuel=More heat.
> Less Fuel= Less heat.
> 
> Now if u oppose this fundamental fact, I suggest your biased or misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually very correct Dobie Daddy, but you are missing the big picture of this testing. As Jay has mentioned on this forum and in his disclosure, this isn't a LAB test. It's what 99.9% of the pellet buying public would see if they were using these pellets in their own stove, give or take a little. This is only meant to be guide and ALL pellets are subject to change depending on 101 different things from moisture, stove, room size, temperature outside, humidity, etc, etc, etc.....YMMV and not everyone will duplicate these results exactly...not even Jay if you redid this test 20 times this season for each pellet....But it’s a great GUIDE and that is how you have to look at it. One pellet is 1/2" on average and the next 5/8", OK so what!!... Joe Six Pack isn't going to make any adjustment to his stove for this...or if he does, he is one in 100,000. Let's be real here...you get a bag, you open it up and you pour it in and away you go and the stove does it's thing.
> 
> All Jay is trying to do is figure out which pellets are decent and which are crap...so what if Cubex is 7 degrees hotter than Okies...that isn't a big deal ...but 84 degrees hotter than Inferno’s should be to most people. Having .281% ash is very low...having 1% is almost 4 times as much and should influence somebody’s buying decision....and that is exactly what this test shows...with pictures...
> 
> You don't like his test...that fine...don't use it or play attention to it.!!...... ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If u don't like my opinions then don't pay attention either and
> your average joe theory doesn't hold water b cause the average joe is heating with fossil fuel.
Click to expand...


FINALLY

Found the thread I was looking for.
Where an average joe like me could get real life basic results and input from pellet average joes.

Did my Due diligence before buying my HARMAN Advantage.
Excellent piece of machinery.

However:
I have been searching for 1 1/2 months for this kind of info. on the Pellets themselves.
Not much out there.


THANKS! for all the hard work & time you & others have spent.

Sincerely,


----------



## magsf11

Jay thanks for all of your hard work. Not everyone may agree with the test format, but it is under your reall world conditions. Like you stated, the results mayvery, but it gives everone a idea of what pellets give the best bang for the buck. In simpler terms people can see what pellets you tested and if they have those name brands by them, they can pick up a few bags and find out what ones work best in their stove. Just like I did last yr. Once again thanks for your hard work. 
                                                                                                                                             Jim


----------



## ADVA

Let us know what you think of the Turmans as well, Good or bad, Its info for all the other burners. Seeing that every stove will burn them a bit differently(the YMMV part). Your comments are always welcome. 



STOVE CHOW Pellets:

Any body heard of them?
I read they went defunct before 2005.

Does anyone remember or know how their pellets burn & ash content?

Comments Appreciated...


----------



## Pellet-King

I burned Stow Chow for years before i knew any better, last batch i got smelled horrible, they told me they got  sawdust from Canada, used to be $134 a ton at HD, i remember a 3 ton deal delivered for free


----------



## 86 toy

i burned those 5 bags Turmans and went yesterday and bought a ton.. i had very good results with them. very little fines in the bags if any and they produce good heat and low ash. i can't wait to break open this ton and start burning them!


----------



## ADVA

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Thank you Brian and Debi at BT Enterprises for the free samples. Much Appreciated!
> 
> Here we go again, Still only going to mostly burn these on weekends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: All stoves are different and your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors involved. Time is also a restraint. I have a real job and real life issues. This will be as time allows an I don't want to rush anything.I am not a pellet Salesman,Dealer or am I connected in anyway shape or form. Just a addicted pellet burner looking for deals like everyone else!  And I got addicted to this testing stuff!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't use this for my results. *Use it as a test reference for your own testing at best*. I have a multifuel stove and can burn almost anything. I am not bothered by clinkers, Chute backups or burnpot clogging. I may actually be the wrong person doing these test's because of this. Please always try before you buy!
> 
> 
> I am trying something a little different this time. Try to keep all the results on the 1st page of the test. I hope it works. I have 2 reserved at the end for future's if I find any. I want to try Dragon Mountain's, and Lignetic Green Label hardwood only. I do have M&M and Quality One purchased if I can't find any of the others. I may also get some Uncle Jeds if things work out. Again time is tight and I have limited cash. I will get to them sooner or later.
> 
> I got most of these pellets pretty close to home. Tried to stay as local as possible. *Most came from Burn Time Enterprises in bristol.* The Turman and the Kentucky Kernel cam from CT Pellet. I couldn't make it to CJs in Enfield. I don't know if they sell by the bag anyway. I wish I could have hit more places! Burn Time Enterprises seems to have the best deal's lately. CT Pellet is still to rich for my blood! If I buy Turman this year, It will be from CJ's. The Barefoots and Okanagan's were donated by friends. Some other brands were also donated by BT Enterprises. I like DONATIONS!
> 
> This test is aimed at finding the *Ultra hot pellets *at an affordable price. Comparing this test with the other test that had a dozen or so candidates for the cold season pellets. Shoulder are easy for me to find. Just about anything is acceptable for my stove. Last year for the cold season it was Turman at $265/ton(I bought a ton and split a ton with a friend) for the cold and O Malleys at $240 for the rest of the season. I also scored(40 bags at $4.00/bag) some Premiers hardwoods(made by energex) at TSC for the shoulder season. My budget is similar this year so the price ranges are close. Probably looking at a 2 ton total purchase.
> 
> Link to the other "BIGBOX" test:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/
> 
> During a recent cold snap. I was burning the O Malley. Temps were very close to zero. And my stove was not raising the house temps at medium heat setting(3). Looks like my winter pellets heat has to be above the O Malley average temps. I was able to raise my stove setting to medium high(4) and the stove was raising the temps. I prefer to run my stove on medium heat setting(3) and basically reduce the wear and tear on the stoves vitals. So I need to get my winter pellets at or above the 245ºF heat average to be sure I can get good heat in the very cold -20ºF extreme weather.
> 
> Hardwoods
> Barefoots* √
> Corinth √
> Cubex √
> Dry Creek √
> Hamer √
> Juniata √
> Kentucky Kernel √
> Nature's Own √
> O Malley √
> Ozark √
> PA pellet √
> Propellet Burning
> Turman √
> Wood Pellet Co. √
> 
> Softwoods
> Dragon Mountains
> Lake Region √
> Okanagans* √
> Pure Fire Next
> Rocky Mnt* √
> Spruce Pts √
> 
> Blend
> ACP √
> Energex Canadian √
> Lignetics* √
> NEWP S1 √
> NEWP J1 √
> NEWP S2 √
> 
> * note these results
> will be taken from
> the other test
> 
> √ =Complete
> 
> 
> Check the chart attached here!(here he goes with them charts again!) :lol:
> 
> Some other pellet info for you(Just FYI).
> 
> Michigans are the same as North Country
> Cubex are the same as Northern and Comfort
> Quality One is the same as M&M
> Uncle Jeds fir are the same as Bear Mountain
> Dragon Mountain are made by Pinnicle Pellet(also made NEWP's Greene supreme)
> Hamer also makes Winter Warm and Hardwood Heat pellets
> Energex makes the Premier pellet both hard(Appalachian) and softwood. Natures Own
> NEWP makes CleanFires for woodpellets.com
> 
> Hope you guys and gals enjoy.
> jay
Click to expand...


Jay,

How do I tell the NEWP's from each other.
I see you have in your list:

NEWP-J1
NEWP-S1
NEWP-S2

Looking at possibly picking some up to just check them out.


----------



## ADVA

jtakeman said:
			
		

> NEWP results.
> 
> Temp average 206ºF
> 
> Ash volume Was at the 20 ounce mark on jar.
> 
> Ash weight 9.18 ounces
> 
> Ash Percentage 0.72%
> 
> Fines about a 1/4 cup for both bags
> 
> Notes: These are from the Schuyler plant. There are several long pellets in the mix about 1 3/4 inches long. Code on bag was 9221.
> 
> Due to some issue's, I will retest these pellets. There will be 3 burns total.
> 
> 1.) NEWP-S1 =For Schuyler plant burn #1(this burn) results
> 
> 2.) NEWP-J1 =For Jaffery plant burn #1 results see post #59
> 
> 3.) NEWP-S2 =For Schuyler plant burn #2 results see post #60



Jay,
Does it say on the bag the plant where they are from?


----------



## newf lover

My bags say Jaffrey right on it. I assume the ones from the Schuyler say they are from Schuyler. I had no complaints about the heat they produced, but found them ashy. The date on the bag was 1/09, so I assume they were scrambling to meet demand back then and I think quality slipped a bit. (Just my opinion). Like everyone else says here, try a few bags while it's still cold to test them out before you buy multiple tons.


----------



## ADVA

Okanagan's/Turman's/Barefoots/Green Team/Somerset/Dragon Mtn./Spruce Pts./Pure Fire:

I never burned any of these pellets & want to give them a try.
Looking for suppliers on my way out to Nazareth PA. From North New Jersey.
You from Jersey? I'm from Jersey?!?!?!
Will be traveling 80W thru NJ & on 611/512/191 thru Bangor on into Nazareth PA.

These are hard to get in NJ.
Hoping someone could point me in the right direction :cheese:


----------



## Jim H.

Stoves and Stuff 610-966-2271 has the barefoots.  The closest to where you are is Lehigh street.  easy to get to,  however will take 20 min to 30 to get there from Mikes (treecycle).  They were also 275 last month.   I would hope these places would start dropping prices soon!


----------



## ADVA

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Stoves and Stuff 610-966-2271 has the barefoots.  The closest to where you are is Lehigh street.  easy to get to,  however will take 20 min to 30 to get there from Mikes (treecycle).  They were also 275 last month.   I would hope these places would start dropping prices soon!



Thanks,

Gave Tim a call. 
Still trying to find a place a little closer.


----------



## ADVA

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> Okanagan's/Turman's/Barefoots/Green Team/Somerset/Dragon Mtn./Spruce Pts./Pure Fire:
> 
> I never burned any of these pellets & want to give them a try.
> Looking for suppliers on my way out to Nazareth PA. From North New Jersey.
> You from Jersey? I'm from Jersey?!?!?!
> Will be traveling 80W thru NJ & on 611/512/191 thru Bangor on into Nazareth PA.
> 
> These are hard to get in NJ.
> Hoping someone could point me in the right direction :cheese:


----------



## ADVA

STOVE CHOW Pellets...

Anyone here ever burn them?
Could you compare to a pellets from Jay's List
on the first post of this thread?
Might be able to pick up 20bags cheap.

I am getting next seasons stock.
Does this make me a "Pellet Pig"???
oink

LEN


----------



## Lousyweather

uh.....wouldnt buy a whole years' supply until I KNEW they were quality product..........


----------



## ADVA

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> uh.....wouldnt buy a whole years' supply until I KNEW they were quality product..........



I agree.
I have a few ton already for next season.
However looking for 1-ton of super premium grade or near that for the really cold days.
At least in the mid 250 degree range based on Jay's charts.


----------



## Countryboymo

I enjoy looking at the full information of the results and can figure out for myself that if he mentioned the longer pellets and if the temp was a little lower that a different feed rate could improve the temp.  If the test still showed a bunch of ash and fines along with it that is something else to consider or think about.    I know my quadrafire castile has different results with the rocky mountains and ozark pellets temp wise but the ash content and fines were pretty well on target for his test.  

Thank you very much for taking time to even measure the results and post the information,  it is very interesting and informative.  

Keep up the good work, it is appreciated.


----------



## Pellet-King

This thread as the other should be pinned on the main page as a STICKY!


----------



## jtakeman

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> This thread as the other should be pinned on the main page as a STICKY!



The way pellet change(from what I hear) I doubt you will see them sticky this.

There is no way I could test this many brands again. It just takes to much time. I think we could all pool our talents and test brands all together. Even if we did some overlapping of certain brands it would not hurt. Trust me if this dummy(meaning me!) could do it anyone can!

But we need to work out some details. And The big one is the heat(there will be difference's between stoves). Bag weight and volume are another.

Can I get any volunteers???


----------



## WoodPorn

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread as the other should be pinned on the main page as a STICKY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way pellet change(from what I hear) I doubt you will see them sticky this.
> 
> There is no way I could test this many brands again. It just takes to much time. I think we could all pool our talents and test brands all together. Even if we did some overlapping of certain brands it would not hurt. Trust me if this dummy(meaning me!) could do it anyone can!
> 
> But we need to work out some details. And The big one is the heat(there will be difference's between stoves). Bag weight and volume are another.
> 
> *Can I get any volunteers*???
Click to expand...


I doubt I can match the dilligent analysis you've provided but I/we (the eng 25 an I) would be happy to serve in the jtakeman corps of pellet pyro-engineering.

I've got 4 bags of last year's NEWP's and 2 t of Somerset I can start with, I'll start picking up some odd ball brands soon.

Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?


----------



## jtakeman

Werm said:
			
		

> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?



I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.

Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.

Is this how we check pellet density??

I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.

I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.

Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.

Anything else we need to check?????


----------



## ChandlerR

Jay, before you know it, you'll be able to quit your job and take this show full time..... JTIPRL...(Jay Takeman Independant Pellet Research Lab)  As always, thank you!
Hope your summer is going well!

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, before you know it, you'll be able to quit your job and take this show full time.....* JTIPRL...(Jay Takeman Independant Pellet Research Lab)*  As always, thank you!
> Hope your summer is going well!
> 
> Chan



Oh boy' that sounds techie and makes me feel nerdie even!

Summers going good. Getting a lot of fishing in. Be a bit to warm for me though! Muggy,hot and stick isn't my cup of tea! Yukk even!

How's your summer going??


----------



## ChandlerR

Yeah, this summer's been a good one, if you like the heat and humidity....  Glad you're getting some good fishing in!  I'm writing this from the Moose River Campground in St. Johnsbury, Vermont. We've been her for almost two weeks. Came up to see the Dog Chapel and Dog Mountian.  We're backed up to a trout stream that produces well in the spring but is pretty low now.  This is a beautiful area and I see that almost everyone here stocks pellets.  Supermarkets, hardware stores, feed and grain stores, you name it. I'll have to look and see what kind they sell before I go home.

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

:lol: 





			
				CWR said:
			
		

> Yeah, this summer's been a good one, if you like the heat and humidity....  Glad you're getting some good fishing in!  I'm writing this from the Moose River Campground in St. Johnsbury, Vermont. We've been her for almost two weeks. Came up to see the Dog Chapel and Dog Mountian.  We're backed up to a trout stream that produces well in the spring but is pretty low now.  This is a beautiful area and* I see that almost everyone here stocks pellets.  Supermarkets, hardware stores, feed and grain stores, you name it. I'll have to look and see what kind they sell before I go home.*
> Chan



A true piggie, Even on vacation! Ahhhhh I feel the pride.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iceman

J-   how bout you set up a papal and we can doNate!  Then you can test for us again this year! 
I would like to thank you for all your time and making it much easier to buy pellets worry free!


----------



## schoondog

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> This thread as the other should be pinned on the main page as a STICKY!



This gets my vote for a sticky too Simply to much work and information to let it lay in the backround. I am always going to find info from this thread.

Schoondog


----------



## imacman

schoondog said:
			
		

> This gets my vote for a sticky too.........I am always going to find info from this thread.
> 
> Schoondog



X3


----------



## ChandlerR

I agree.  Jays work is just to valuable to have to keep bumping it to the top.

Chan


----------



## imacman

I sent a PM to Moderator BeGreen asking that these be made into a sticky.


----------



## smwilliamson

j-takeman said:
			
		

> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this summer's been a good one, if you like the heat and humidity....  Glad you're getting some good fishing in!  I'm writing this from the Moose River Campground in St. Johnsbury, Vermont. We've been her for almost two weeks. Came up to see the Dog Chapel and Dog Mountian.  We're backed up to a trout stream that produces well in the spring but is pretty low now.  This is a beautiful area and* I see that almost everyone here stocks pellets.  Supermarkets, hardware stores, feed and grain stores, you name it. I'll have to look and see what kind they sell before I go home.*
> Chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true piggie, Even on vacation! Ahhhhh I feel the pride.  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


Dog Mt and Chapel....didn't this guy die this summer???


----------



## ChandlerR

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this summer's been a good one, if you like the heat and humidity....  Glad you're getting some good fishing in!  I'm writing this from the Moose River Campground in St. Johnsbury, Vermont. We've been her for almost two weeks. Came up to see the Dog Chapel and Dog Mountian.  We're backed up to a trout stream that produces well in the spring but is pretty low now.  This is a beautiful area and* I see that almost everyone here stocks pellets.  Supermarkets, hardware stores, feed and grain stores, you name it. I'll have to look and see what kind they sell before I go home.*
> Chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true piggie, Even on vacation! Ahhhhh I feel the pride.  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog Mt and Chapel....didn't this guy die this summer???
Click to expand...


I Think it was last year. He killed himself in his shrinks parking lot.

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> J-   how bout you set up a papal and we can doNate!  Then you can test for us again this year!
> I would like to thank you for all your time and making it much easier to buy pellets worry free!



iceman,

This year cash isn't a problem, its going to be time as I am busy making to much cash.  

I have offers from pellet places donating pellets for the next test. It seems they like the testing as much as we do. They get a feel for how they stack up to other brands.


----------



## vvvv

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
Click to expand...

outdoor & indoor temp, humidity of combustion air & room air, direction & speed of wind, cleanliness of stove & heat exchangers.. a denser pellet will burn hotter but a bag wont last as long as a less dense pellet & there the  combustion air ratio should be accounted for........did i forget any other variables? which are accounted for with the BOMB CALORIMETER.


----------



## jtakeman

BLIMP said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outdoor & indoor temp, humidity of combustion air & room air, direction & speed of wind, *cleanliness of stove & heat exchangers*.. a denser pellet will burn hotter but a bag wont last as long as a less dense pellet & there the  combustion air ratio should be accounted for........did i forget any other variables? which are accounted for with the BOMB CALORIMETER.
Click to expand...


Each batch started out with a clean stove. Pellet density will be checked as best as possible. 

Blimp you are honestly looking for a controlled test, Which is something I* can not *do for you. Twinports will gladly test any pellet you send them for a slight FEE! Sorry you are just asking for WAY too much! You might be better off testing your own and ignoring what we are looking at doing here! Sorry! :zip:


----------



## vvvv

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outdoor & indoor temp, humidity of combustion air & room air, direction & speed of wind, *cleanliness of stove & heat exchangers*.. a denser pellet will burn hotter but a bag wont last as long as a less dense pellet & there the  combustion air ratio should be accounted for........did i forget any other variables? which are accounted for with the BOMB CALORIMETER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each batch started out with a clean stove. Pellet density will be checked as best as possible.
> 
> Blimp you are honestly looking for a controlled test, Which is something I* can not *do for you. Twinports will gladly test any pellet you send them for a slight FEE! Sorry you are just asking for WAY too much! You might be better off testing your own and ignoring what we are looking at doing here! Sorry! :zip:
Click to expand...

naw, this is entertaining & I do take it into consideration


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schoondog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gets my vote for a sticky too.........I am always going to find info from this thread.
> 
> Schoondog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Jays work is just to valuable to have to keep bumping it to the top....... Chan
Click to expand...


I'm really glad my fellow members find this useful, web has the stickies on the top of the forum. Top shelf even! Thanks Web!


 If only *POOK* could see me know!    :lol:  ;-P


----------



## WoodPorn

Congrats J! You're definately a big pig now!

Somehow I think *pook* is looking right at you!


----------



## schoondog

Jay you are in the big pig club for sure now. :lol: Thanks again for all you do.

Schoondog


----------



## trogers

Thanks, J!  This is a fantastic test, and probably one of the most useful (and this is saying a lot) post ever on this forum.  I do have a question that I'm hoping you or someone else can answer.  Do pellet results vary greatly in different stoves?  I have a Harman Accentra insert and I have been running mostly softwood, such as Okies and Spruce Pointe.  I have also run NEWP blend and found them to be very good as well.  tghere is a difference in ash volume, but the heat seemed to be relatively close.  What is you view as far as cost/BTU is concerned?  Let's say you can get a 9000 BTU pellet for $290 per ton and a 8000 BTU for $250 per ton, is the "delivered" heat difference worth the extra dough?

I realize that this is may be a difficult question to answer, but I tought that I'd throw it out there.

Thanks again!


----------



## jtakeman

NH Pellet Head said:
			
		

> Thanks, J! This is a fantastic test, and probably one of the most useful (and this is saying a lot) post ever on this forum. I do have a question that I'm hoping you or someone else can answer. *Do pellet results vary greatly in different stoves? *I have a Harman Accentra insert and I have been running mostly softwood, such as Okies and Spruce Pointe. I have also run NEWP blend and found them to be very good as well. tghere is a difference in ash volume, but the heat seemed to be relatively close. What is you view as far as cost/BTU is concerned? Let's say you can get a 9000 BTU pellet for $290 per ton and a 8000 BTU for $250 per ton, is the "delivered" heat difference worth the extra dough?
> 
> I realize that this is may be a difficult question to answer, but I tought that I'd throw it out there.
> 
> Thanks again!



I definitely was a lot of fun, But it took lots of time to do.

Yes, With a different stove you should see different heat results. There are variables that come in to play. Feed rates and stove efficiency are the big ones. Ash results should be pretty darn close. I don't think the stove can make a pellet produce or reduce the ash amount. The only way is if it pushes more of the ash out the vent?

I don't do cost per rated BTU because I don't trust what is put on the bag for BTU amounts. The main reason I stress to burn them and measure temps. 

The last question is a good one. So if I used your example, you would be getting 200,000 extra BTU/s per ton with the $290 pellets. 

Heres the math:
 8000                       
x2000 = 16000000 @ $250 = $.000015625/BTU 

Add another 200,000 BTU's @ $.000015625/BTU= $31.25  

For a total of $281.25

So you would need another 6.25 bags at 5.00/bag=$31.25

I would say pretty darn close. But you would need to haul the extra bags and also I have found the hotter pellets burn much cleaner and that gives them the edge! Heat first, ash second and then whats in your price range. 

You could figure out the delivered heat difference if you knew exactly how much fuel you we burning per hour at XºF temp with pellet A against XºF with pellet B. But its lots of math and I could not convert it to BTU's either. It would just be ºF per lbs of fuel!

Hopefully someone will check my math and I didn't mess it up!


----------



## trogers

Thanks!  This seems to make sense to me.


----------



## jtakeman

NH Pellet Head said:
			
		

> Thanks!  This seems to make sense to me.



One other thing about this is the Higher BTU pellet will produce higher output temps from your stove. If you have a stove that is struggling to keep temps in the house I would not recommend the lower BTU pellets in the extreme cold weather. This is were you want the max heat output from the higher BTU pellets. You can burn the others in the warmer shoulder season. 

No matter what I do for my pellet purchase, I always get at least some max heat pellets for the cold season. I get skimpy and save in the shoulder season only! I stay much warmer that way and my stove is never set on the max feed setting! Maxing out the stove for short periods is OK and helps clean up the stove. But burning on max long periods isn't good, and may reduce the life of the stove components.


----------



## ADVA

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
Click to expand...



Glad to see the box for density.
An issue may be the pellet length.
Since may create more air gaps between pieces of the pellets.

Wondering if you lined up say a 1' in length of pellets that are 1" long.

Also if you make a tool say that holds those inch pieces in a 1' length.
Then say push them together with the same force.
Cut off the last piece so they are all fitting into that 1' under the same amount of pressure.
Then measure the weight.

Sure the ends of pellets will not be cut exactly square & will not be "exact".
However it is "controlled enough" to be of value as to the findings/comparisons.

But heck,...You could even wood file the ends a little bit to square them up!
So if you have the same amount of pieces per each test.
So the 1" long is not so critical.
Just the amount/number of pieces in the 1' length
Then it will be the most controlled.

I would assume you would have to do this at least three times from different parts of the bag.

This could be done as a "secondary density" test along with the 1'x1'x1' box.
This way we could see the correlation of density & pellet length.

Appreciate Greatly all your going thru to get us all some fair decent readings & reviews on the pellets


----------



## jtakeman

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the box for density.
> An issue may be the pellet length.
> Since may create more air gaps between pieces of the pellets.
> 
> Wondering if you lined up say a 1' in length of pellets that are 1" long.
> 
> Also if you make a tool say that holds those inch pieces in a 1' length.
> Then say push them together with the same force.
> Cut off the last piece so they are all fitting into that 1' under the same amount of pressure.
> Then measure the weight.
> 
> Sure the ends of pellets will not be cut exactly square & will not be "exact".
> However it is "controlled enough" to be of value as to the findings/comparisons.
> 
> But heck,...You could even wood file the ends a little bit to square them up!
> So if you have the same amount of pieces per each test.
> So the 1" long is not so critical.
> Just the amount/number of pieces in the 1' length
> Then it will be the most controlled.
> 
> I would assume you would have to do this at least three times from different parts of the bag.
> 
> This could be done as a "secondary density" test along with the 1'x1'x1' box.
> This way we could see the correlation of density & pellet length.
> 
> Appreciate Greatly all your going thru to get us all some fair decent readings & reviews on the pellets
Click to expand...


I will try to do the box density the same way that PFI does it. But that is as far as I will take it. Lets not over do this please. Logging outside temps, Humidity and wind direction. Wind speeds and dog farts in close proximity to the vent. There will be to time to burn the pellet and I will be so confused.   :ahhh: 
*
How about I just burn them and show ash volume and weight. Skip all the controversial stuff?*


----------



## WoodPorn

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how did you obtain the ash to weigh it? complete stove cleaning (flue and all) or just out of the burn pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swept the inside of the stove into the ash pan. I also tapped lightly on the pipe and removed the t-cap and dumped what was in the cap into the ash pan. I shifted out any loose pellets with a 3/16 screen into the mason jar for volume photo. Then I dumped the mason jar into a ziplock bag and weight the ash. Scale was tared fpr ziplock bag weight.
> 
> Way too hot to burn anything now, But in the fall We can start a new thread with our new test results.
> 
> Is this how we check pellet density??
> 
> I have ordered a 12"x12"x12" box(1 cubic foot). I will fill the box with pellets and weight the filled box. This will give us the volume measurement some are looking for. 1 bag of the dense pellets will fit in the box with room to spare. I will add some from the 2nd bag to fill the box. If a bag wills the box and the isn't room for all the pellets, Then this is a less dense pellet.
> 
> I am just checking to see if all agree on checking the density of the pellet brands? I would say we want the whole bag plus. The bags that don't fit are the pellets that aren't going to produce great heat. But they may burn a little longer than the dense pellets.
> 
> Next would be overall burn time(how long each or both bags burn for). Just trying to cover all the base's.
> 
> Anything else we need to check?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the box for density.
> An issue may be the pellet length.
> Since may create more air gaps between pieces of the pellets.
> 
> Wondering if you lined up say a 1' in length of pellets that are 1" long.
> 
> Also if you make a tool say that holds those inch pieces in a 1' length.
> Then say push them together with the same force.
> Cut off the last piece so they are all fitting into that 1' under the same amount of pressure.
> Then measure the weight.
> 
> Sure the ends of pellets will not be cut exactly square & will not be "exact".
> However it is "controlled enough" to be of value as to the findings/comparisons.
> 
> But heck,...You could even wood file the ends a little bit to square them up!
> So if you have the same amount of pieces per each test.
> So the 1" long is not so critical.
> Just the amount/number of pieces in the 1' length
> Then it will be the most controlled.
> 
> I would assume you would have to do this at least three times from different parts of the bag.
> 
> This could be done as a "secondary density" test along with the 1'x1'x1' box.
> This way we could see the correlation of density & pellet length.
> 
> Appreciate Greatly all your going thru to get us all some fair decent readings & reviews on the pellets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will try to do the box density the same way that PFI does it. But that is as far as I will take it. Lets not over do this please. Logging outside temps, Humidity and wind direction. Wind speeds and dog farts in close proximity to the vent. There will be to time to burn the pellet and I will be so confused. :ahhh:
> *
> How about I just burn them and show ash volume and weight. Skip all the controversial stuff?*
Click to expand...


I think the way you've done it thus far is perfect! Don't let the wannabe engineers here with grandiose visions frustrate you. Testing to this point has greatly helped the masses, and needs nothing added.


----------



## ADVA

I Humbly Agree!

Whats gotten into these wanna-be engineoroes & their grandoise complicated
 micro managing Jay's diligent efforts that have helped so many of us.

Have to admit however.
That if the 1' box method is the standard.
PFI's method is flawed then.

Thanks for all your efforts Jay.
Dont change a thing!


----------



## vvvv

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> I Humbly Agree!
> 
> Whats gotten into these wanna-be engineoroes & their grandoise complicated
> micro managing Jay's diligent efforts that have helped so many of us.
> 
> Have to admit however.
> That if the 1' box method is the standard.
> PFI's method is flawed then.
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts Jay.
> Dont change a thing!


lol call Twin Port Labs & ask them how they test their pellets for PFI labeling


----------



## WoodPorn

BLIMP said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Humbly Agree!
> 
> Whats gotten into these wanna-be engineoroes & their grandoise complicated
> micro managing Jay's diligent efforts that have helped so many of us.
> 
> Have to admit however.
> That if the 1' box method is the standard.
> PFI's method is flawed then.
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts Jay.
> Dont change a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> lol call Twin Port Labs & ask them how they test their pellets for PFI labeling
Click to expand...


I don't think too many here have the time or patience to worry about Twin Ports methods. J's testing and methods are "real world" and not a corporate engineered strategy.


----------



## jtakeman

BLIMP said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Humbly Agree!
> 
> Whats gotten into these wanna-be engineoroes & their grandoise complicated
> micro managing Jay's diligent efforts that have helped so many of us.
> 
> Have to admit however.
> That if the 1' box method is the standard.
> PFI method is flawed then.
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts Jay.
> Dont change a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> lol call Twin Port Labs & ask them how they test their pellets for PFI labeling
Click to expand...


Don't have to Here is there testing spec's!

6. Test Methods
6.1 The requirements enumerated in this specification shall be determined in accordance
with the referenced ASTM test methods or other referenced methods except where
modifications are noted or in accordance with the test procedures specified.
6.1.1 Bulk Density – Determine in accordance with ASTM E 873 except this method shall
be revised to utilize a 1/4 cubic foot container that is tapped 25 times from 1 inch. In
order to insure that an adequate sample quantity is available for this revised method, a
minimum sample size of 12 pounds (5.44 kilograms) is recommended.
6.1.2 Diameter - Select 5 pellets randomly out of the pellet sample being evaluated and
measure the diameter of each pellet with the caliper specified in 8.1. Each measured
pellet diameter shall be recorded to the nearest 0.001 inch. The average pellet
diameter as well as the range of all pellet diameters measured shall be calculated and
reported to the nearest 0.001 inch.
6.1.3 Pellet Durability Index (PDI) – Pellet durability shall be determined by using the
method specified in Annex A.1. It should be noted that the pellets remaining after
performing the fines determination as specified in 6.1.4 can be used without further
preparation to conduct the durability test.
6.1.4 Fines – Determined using the following procedure that incorporates the use of a 1/8-
inch (3.17 mm) wire screen sieve. All weight measurements shall be recorded to the
nearest 0.1 gram.
6.1.4.1 Secure a representative fuel sample.
6.1.4.2 Reduce the sample size down to a minimum of 2.5 pounds (1,133 grams) using a
sample splitter with 3.5-inch (89 mm) slots. Larger sample sizes may be used.
6.1.4.3 Using the analytical balance specified in 8.2, weigh the sample and record as the
initial sample weight to the nearest 0.1 grams.
6.1.4.4 Weigh the receiving pan and record the weight to the nearest 0.1 grams.
6.1.4.5 Attach a 1/8-inch (3.17 mm) screen to the receiving pan and place the pellet
sample on the screen using care not to overload the screen. The maximum load
on the screen should not exceed 1 pound (453 grams) of pellets per 100 square
inches (654 square centimeters) of screen surface area. Smaller screens may
require the sample to be screened in increments.
6.1.4.6 Screen the sample by tilting the screen side to side 10 times.
6.1.4.7 If the sample is being screened in increments, after the first portion has been
screened remove the 1/8-inch (3.17 mm) screen from the base pan, and empty the
pellets off the screen.
6.1.4.8 Repeat 6.5.1.5 through 6.1.5.7 until the entire sample has been screened.
6.1.4.9 Remove the 1/8-inch (3.17 mm) screen and weigh and record the weight of the
base pan with the fines to the nearest 0.1 grams.
6.1.4.10 Calculate and report the percent of fines to the nearest 0.01% as follows:
% Fines = [(Weight of Base Pan + Fines) – (Weight of Base Pan)] x 100
Initial Sample Weight
6.1.5 An alternative fines determination procedure is provided in Annex C.1.
6.1.6 Inorganic Ash – Determine in accordance with ASTM D 1102.
6.1.7 Length - Starting with 2.5 pounds (1.13 kilograms) of pellets randomly selected from
the sample being evaluated, hand sort to identify pellets over 1.50 inches in length.
Use the caliper specified in 8.1 or a certified measuring block as specified in 8.3 to
confirm that a pellet exceeds the specified length. The weight percent of all pellets
exceeding the specified length shall be reported. In addition, of the pellets exceeding
the specified length, the longest pellet shall be identified, measured with the caliper
specified in 8.1, and the length reported as the maximum pellet length.
6.1.8 Moisture – Determine in accordance with ASTM E 871.
6.1.9 Chloride – Determine in accordance with ASTM E 776 or ASTM D 4208 or ASTM
D 6721.
6.1.10 Ash Fusion - Determine in accordance with ASTM D1857.
6.1.11 Heating Value – Determine in accordance with ASTM E 711. 

We could do some of these, But no way in heck we could do them all. I prefer what my stove says. Instead of the perfect sample the mills send to twinports lab. I am sure if we took a forum vote most would rather see whats really in them bags! %-P Why don't you poll the audience for us?

My lab coat is at the cleaners, May take years to get it back! Now where did I put my pocket protector???? geez!


----------



## ADVA

"6.1.1 Bulk Density – Determine in accordance with ASTM E 873 except this method shall
be revised to utilize a 1/4 cubic foot container that is tapped 25 times from 1 inch. In
order to insure that an adequate sample quantity is available for this revised method, a
minimum sample size of 12 pounds (5.44 kilograms) is recommended."

Thanks Jay.
They revised to use a 1/4 cubic foot.
So a bit smaller.

So they can pull this from a sample size of just 12lbs.

Now if you took the pellets & made them all near the same length.
Then it works.
Would still average 3-samples though.

You hope they gave it a test pulling from the same bag/12lbs:
Longer pellets & Shorter.
Doing tests on both to discover any trends.

OK my 5-min. of nit picking is over for the day!


----------



## ADVA

"STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"

Jay,
The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.

Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!


----------



## jtakeman

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> "STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"
> 
> Jay,
> The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
> It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
> Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.
> 
> Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!



Uh O' Now I know where my pocket protector is! I left them in my lab coat pocket!  :ahhh: 

I try to do a better job. The more steps will = less brands to be sampled! Less free time this year too!


----------



## ADVA

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"
> 
> Jay,
> The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
> It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
> Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.
> 
> Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh O' Now I know where my pocket protector is! I left them in my lab coat pocket!  :ahhh:
> 
> I try to do a better job. The more steps will = less brands to be sampled! Less free time this year too!
Click to expand...


Jay,

That might not be worth the trade off=
"Less brands tested".

The "top tier quality" pellet companies tied to their own high end wood floor etc. suppliers which in some cases are their own companies.
They most likely would be best at being most near last years tests.
Unless this bad economy forced them to "taint" their pellets with less desirable wood.

Some retesting of certain brands may be worth it.
The bags I picked up are marked 7-10.
So they are recent.
Will be comparing them this weekend against last winters stock.

Seems some companies after they get their premium stamp decrease the quality.
Others of poor quality last year may have refined their process....ya hope!

Still can't believe "Natures Heat" is selling pellets yet.
That is "if" they are as bad as the ones I have used.
They are putting a material looking/behaving like MDF/etc. in their pellets.
Very hard near rock like pieces & lots of not just fines but "dust".
I think thats where it comes from.
Could be some seed based cause too though...
Also where the fine white film on my glass comes from too.
I believe there are binders in the manufacturing process of these/MDF types of so called wood based products.

Has anyone tried the "POTOMIC" pellets?
They are claiming some high BTU's & Very low ash.


----------



## WoodPorn

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"
> 
> Jay,
> The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
> It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
> Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.
> 
> Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh O' Now I know where my pocket protector is! I left them in my lab coat pocket!  :ahhh:
> 
> I try to do a better job. The more steps will = less brands to be sampled! Less free time this year too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay,
> 
> That might not be worth the trade off=
> "Less brands tested".
> 
> The "top tier quality" pellet companies tied to their own high end wood floor etc. suppliers which in some cases are their own companies.
> They most likely would be best at being most near last years tests.
> Unless this bad economy forced them to "taint" their pellets with less desirable wood.
> 
> Some retesting of certain brands may be worth it.
> The bags I picked up are marked 7-10.
> So they are recent.
> Will be comparing them this weekend against last winters stock.
> 
> Seems some companies after they get their premium stamp decrease the quality.
> Others of poor quality last year may have refined their process....ya hope!
> 
> Still can't believe "Natures Heat" is selling pellets yet.
> That is "if" they are as bad as the ones I have used.
> They are putting a material looking/behaving like MDF/etc. in their pellets.
> Very hard near rock like pieces & lots of not just fines but "dust".
> I think thats where it comes from.
> Could be some seed based cause too though...
> Also where the fine white film on my glass comes from too.
> I believe there are binders in the manufacturing process of these/MDF types of so called wood based products.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the "POTOMIC" pellets?
> They are claiming some high BTU's & Very low ash*.
Click to expand...


Don't ALL manufacture's claim that?


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"
> 
> Jay,
> The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
> It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
> Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.
> 
> Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh O' Now I know where my pocket protector is! I left them in my lab coat pocket!  :ahhh:
> 
> I try to do a better job. The more steps will = less brands to be sampled! Less free time this year too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay,
> 
> That might not be worth the trade off=
> "Less brands tested".
> 
> The "top tier quality" pellet companies tied to their own high end wood floor etc. suppliers which in some cases are their own companies.
> They most likely would be best at being most near last years tests.
> Unless this bad economy forced them to "taint" their pellets with less desirable wood.
> 
> Some retesting of certain brands may be worth it.
> The bags I picked up are marked 7-10.
> So they are recent.
> Will be comparing them this weekend against last winters stock.
> 
> Seems some companies after they get their premium stamp decrease the quality.
> Others of poor quality last year may have refined their process....ya hope!
> 
> Still can't believe "Natures Heat" is selling pellets yet.
> That is "if" they are as bad as the ones I have used.
> They are putting a material looking/behaving like MDF/etc. in their pellets.
> Very hard near rock like pieces & lots of not just fines but "dust".
> I think thats where it comes from.
> Could be some seed based cause too though...
> Also where the fine white film on my glass comes from too.
> I believe there are binders in the manufacturing process of these/MDF types of so called wood based products.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the "POTOMIC" pellets?
> They are claiming some high BTU's & Very low ash*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ALL manufacture's claim that?
Click to expand...


They always claim the sky and you won't always get that! Or the sky maybe cloudy the day you bought them!   

I looked for them last year and found nada, But maybe this year????


----------



## ADVA

"*Has anyone tried the "POTOMIC" pellets?
They are claiming some high BTU's & Very low ash*.[/quote]

Don't ALL manufacture's claim that?[/quote]"

That's why we need to put them up to the likes of the Grand Poobaaa of Pellets!


Cant wait till I run by some place thats got some decent brands.
I will pick up 2-of each so I can see for myself what Jay sees.
Talking to the locals here.
So many have been burning terrible pellets for years & know no different.
Just heard today of the 2008 winter shortage in NNJ.
People were lined up only allowed so many bags & Police had to direct traffic every week!


----------



## ADVA

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST BENCH & REMOVE THE POCKET PROTECTOR FROM YOUR LAB COAT"
> 
> Jay,
> The methods you have used to put the charts together are fine.
> It has helped me to understand many things & am getting an education here!
> Plus the basics you always throw out there for us on the "bottom line" of heat/costs.
> 
> Happy to dip my foot in the "mud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh O' Now I know where my pocket protector is! I left them in my lab coat pocket!  :ahhh:
> 
> I try to do a better job. The more steps will = less brands to be sampled! Less free time this year too!
Click to expand...



Just hung up the shirt.

Jay,

Here are the pics & weights & Ash Content for the TREECYCLES 7-2010's.

They weigh in at .30lbs. That's ash only.
Not the jar.
If I put a 3/8" washer it kicks it up to .35lbs.
So I would say it's about .33lbs.
Since the scale only measures in .05 increments.
I figured out that the .33lbs of ASH is 5.4oz. in weight.
(correction)=Jay figured out the ash is 5.38oz. in weight. Thanks Jay!

The ash level "if I fluff it up as much as possible" in the Mason Jar is just over the 12oz. mark.
If I try to "settle the ash by smacking the jar on the table" it goes to just under the 11oz. mark.

I dont know what this all means.
I have to say. I am very impressed with these TreeCycles.
The ash looks like the Okanagan's.

Today was first time I opened the stove since I burnt the bag.
I touched the ashes on the edge of the burn pot & they just disintegrated into even finer powder!
These are completely different & personally I am impressed.
I think I am going to get serious with these pellets.

It should be noted that the ASH has not one hard piece in it from any silica or other materials becoming hard or glassy.
Putting my hands thru the ash & I could not feel one sharp or hard piece etc.

Took a brush & paint brush & wiped the entire stove out.
Every nook & cranny.

Then after I smacked the ash pan on the steel table to get every bit of ash out.
I blew out the stove with air & swept up the little extra I got.
Found a dozen pieces of pellets that did not burn all the way.
Must have dropped of edge of burn pot.
They are not in the mason jar.

BTW- Sorry took so long.
Been busy & after 4-supermarkets I finally found a dozen Mason Jars at Walmart.

I am going to post this on the TreeCycle Followup Thread Also.

NOTE:
All the pictures are untouched, non-auto corrected.
Just shrunk in pixels to the maximum size this site will allow.


----------



## ADVA

Here are a few more pictures of the TreeCycle's.

All the pictures are untouched, non-auto corrected.
Just shrunk in pixels to the maximum size this site will allow.


----------



## jtakeman

H Advance, Thank you very much for the testing of the TC brand! 

This batch looks even better than what I tried last season. I am also impressed with them and with your testing!  Good job.

So we have the ash around the 12 ounce mark.

Ash weight at .33 or 5.38 ounces.

Ash percentage would be .825%

I sent you a PM on how to tally the percentage too!

Again great job on the testing and I hope you will join this years testing thread. We can use the TC's results there too! Wat to go!

Edit: Results were from a 1 bag test. Numbers were corrected.


----------



## evil

I would really like to see LG's on the bench here. Not sure if I missed them or not. If it's a supply issue I was wondering what the cost of shipping from here would be to get them there?


----------



## ADVA

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H Advance, Thank you very much for the testing of the TC brand!
> 
> This batch looks even better than what I tried last season. I am also impressed with them and with your testing!  Good job.
> 
> So we have the ash at the 12 ounce mark.
> 
> Ash weight at .33 or 5.38 ounces.
> 
> Ash percentage would be .42%
> 
> I am assuming this was a 2 bag 80lbs, burn test. Please confirm? I round the ash percentage to the nearest tenth. I sent you a PM on how to tally the percentage too!
> 
> Again great job on the testing and I hope you will join this years testing thread. We can use the TC's results there too! Wat to go!



Jay,

Testing was only on One bag.
Decided against testing 2-bags since I plan on doing this more with other pellets & 
for consistency it would mean always having to burn 2-bags of every other pellet I test.

To confirm:
Testing was one bag only.

I spoke to Mike.
He said their newest are even yet a bit better than these 7-2010's.

I believe him & will be picking up that tractor trailer load for us all here in NNJ.

Oh yea, Thanks for the compliment.
Your an excellent teacher!


----------



## jtakeman

evil said:
			
		

> I would really like to see LG's on the bench here. Not sure if I missed them or not. If it's a supply issue I was wondering what the cost of shipping from here would be to get them there?



evil, 

Sorry I missed your post on the LG's. I can't get them locally anymore. When woodpelletsales.com started marketing them. The local guy I got them from was pushed out for some reason. I contacted woodpelletsales and asked for a sample to burn and they blow me off. They do there own independent testing and post the results on there site.

Unless another member finds them and plans on testing them, There will be no testing of the LG's.

Edit: A member named benski tested the LG's in the bigbox test thread.

Check here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/P330/#539204


----------



## Millsk

Man these tests are great. Fantastic guide to pellet burning.

I do see that you have a multi fuel stove, have you given thought to doing this type of test with other fuel types? I know there is a place in RI that sells corn, and apparently the place inplinville ct has berry pits. That info would be very interesting!

Thanks again for your time and efforts!


----------



## ravensdalepelletman

here  is a pellet test i found on the web.  tested 53 diff brands of pellets.    go to  www.woodpellets4me.com   its pdf file 1/2 way down the page. ck it out.   they even weigh each bag.


----------



## PJPellet

ravensdalepelletman said:
			
		

> here  is a pellet test i found on the web.  tested 53 diff brands of pellets.    go to  www.woodpellets4me.com   its pdf file 1/2 way down the page. ck it out.   they even weigh each bag.



Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## sinnian

ravensdalepelletman said:
			
		

> here  is a pellet test i found on the web.  tested 53 diff brands of pellets.    go to  www.woodpellets4me.com   its pdf file 1/2 way down the page. ck it out.   they even weigh each bag.



It is the SAME test as this.


----------



## jtakeman

sinnian said:
			
		

> ravensdalepelletman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here  is a pellet test i found on the web.  tested 53 diff brands of pellets.    go to  www.woodpellets4me.com   its pdf file 1/2 way down the page. ck it out.   they even weigh each bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SAME test as this.
Click to expand...


Yes, My test's you saw here first! Douglas Middleton(AKA BTU, Mr. Warm) compiled them to show some of the dealers. If you read carefully you'll see my name as the dummy doing all the work!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

j-takeman said:
			
		

> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravensdalepelletman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here  is a pellet test i found on the web.  tested 53 diff brands of pellets.    go to  www.woodpellets4me.com   its pdf file 1/2 way down the page. ck it out.   they even weigh each bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SAME test as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, My test's you saw here first! Douglas Middleton(AKA BTU, Mr. Warm) compiled them to show some of the dealers. If you read carefully you'll see my name as the dummy doing all the work!
Click to expand...


The folks (at woodpellets4me.com)  around the corner and down the road a piece have also been following your testing and reading the mail here.


----------

